# Upgrade MacBook Pro 2.2Ghz : 4Go Ram+SSD Intel 40Go+HD 500Go



## silos (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici un petit retour d'expérience après l'upgrade de mon MacBook Pro 2.20Ghz Santa Rosa 2007.

Me trouvant un peu à l'étroit avec 2Go de Ram et un HD de 160Go 7200Tr, j'avais décidé de le vendre pour racheter un Unibody dernière génération.

Après avoir regardé le marché de l'occasion, j'ai vite compris que je ne pourrai guère le vendre  plus de *800* 

Problème : un MBP neuf est vendu  *1599*. 

Il aurait fallu que je rajoute près de *800*. 

J'ai regardé ce que m'offrait le nouveau MBP : 

- un C2D plus rapide (+0,33Ghz)
- DD plus gros (+90Go)
- carte graphique plus rapide qui gère le 30"
- plus de Ram (+2Go)
- un bus plus rapide (+399Mhz)
- un port carte SD (j'ai déjà une carte Express Card 7 in 1)
- plus d'autonomie (+2h)
....
- *un écran Glossy* 

Malgré ces "petits" plus, il me fallait me rendre à l'évidence : *800 et surtout l'écran glossy* pour traiter mes Raw, ça ne me convenait pas.

J'ai donc décidé d'upgrader le mien. 

Je voulais un MBP plus réactif avec plus de place pour mes données.

J'ai fais le choix de :

- gonfler la Ram au max
- installer Snow Leopard sur un petit SSD (c'est très à la mode)
- installer mes données sur un gros HD

Les éléments choisis :

1) *4Go de Ram* à *93,10*

2) *SSD Intel X25-V Postville 40Go* à *106* 

3) *HD 500Go Seagate Momentus 7200.4* à *95*

4) *un boîtier pour remplacer mon Superdrive par mon HD 500Go* à *69*

Au total avec les frais de port, la note s'élève à près de *400* soit la moitié de ce qu'il aurait fallu rajouter pour passer à l'unibody. 
En choisissant un HD 500Go à 5400Tr on gagne encore 25.

Démontage : il faut prendre son temps et être méticuleux pour ne pas se tromper au remontage. Il existe de nombreux *tutoriaux* sur le net.

Installation de MacOsx 10.6 :

Monter le SSD en laissant le Superdrive en place, puis booter sur le cd d'OS X.
D'autres solutions sont possibles...
En profiter pour télécharger le dernier Firmware du SSD sur le site du fabricant, la dernière version est : *02HD*.
Graver l'iso sur un cd er booter sur ce cd à partir du lecteur de cd interne (je n'ai pas réussi avec mon lecteur externe).
La mise à jour n'efface pas le SSD.
Pour les prochaines mises à jour il faudra que je trouve une autre solution comme monter le SSD dans mon MacPro (l'adaptateur vendu avec le SSD n'est pas compatible avec les racks du MP).

Pour éviter l'usure du SSD et limiter l'écriture sur ce disque, *j'ai déplacé le dossier Home* sur le HD de 500Go : *Préférences Système/Comptes/Ouverture cadenas/Options avancées du compte admin par clic droit sur l'icône/changement du chemin d'accès du Répertoire de départ*. 

Aucune notice n'accompagne l'optical bay pour monter le HD à la place du Superdrive : j'ai découvert qu'il fallait démonter ce boîtier pour retirer le cache noir qui protège la face avant. Il y a 2 petites vis dans le boitier qui maintiennent ce cache et qu'il faut retirer (sinon pas d'autre choix que de casser le cache). 

Résultats :

Avec 4Go de Ram, moins de swap. 

Je sais que ce SSD n'est pas le plus rapide, mais après y avoir installé Snow Leopard et mes applications : ........*ça change tout* !!! 
Pour info il me reste encore 28Go de libre sur le SSD pour y installer d'autres applications. J'ai déjà Capture One, Office 2008, Check Up, Disk Warrior, Little Snitch, Clean my Mac,VLC, DropBox...

Les temps de boot et d'extinction sont 2 fois plus rapides qu'avec mon HD (un 7200Tr), le lancement des applications est BEAUCOUP plus rapide et le multi-tâches est un vrai plaisir à utiliser.

*Lancement de Safari ou Préférences Système ou iCal... : 1/2 re-bond de l'icône dans le dock 
Mail : 1 re-bond
iTunes 2 re-bonds
Word 2008 : 5 sec
Capture One Pro 5.0 : 5 sec

C'est quasiment instantané !* :love:

Comparaison avec l'ancien HD :

HD 160Go 7200Tr :
- Boot 55 sec / Extinction 4 sec
- XBench disque dur : 40

SSD 40Go X25-V :
- Boot 25 sec / Extinction 2 sec
- XBench disque dur : 142

XBench du MBP avant l'upgrade : *70*
Xbench du MBP après l'upgrade : *142* :love:

Avec 500Go pour les données, je ne me sens plus à l'étroit. 

Pour la sécurité j'ai un disque externe en FW800 sur lequel je fais mes sauvegardes de données sur un HD en FW800.
Pour pouvoir booter sur le HD de 500Go j'ai crée une partition de 40Go et cloné OS X 

Comment faire sans Superdrive ?

Pour ceux qui comme moi ne l'utilisaient pas beaucoup, ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, il existe des solutions :
- utiliser un graveur externe (comme moi)
- utiliser la fonction *Remote Disc* réservé au MBA par le biais de *cette astuce* (par contre boot impossible)
- utiliser une clef usb ou un DD externe


Conclusion :

Certains vont trouver qu'il y en a déjà assez des Mac Users qui vantent les mérites du SSD

Mon retour d'expérience s'adresse à ceux qui hésitent à vendre leur MBP une misère pour investir dans un Unibody à prix d'or, et leur dire : 

*Il existe des solutions pour redonner une seconde jeunesse à votre beau MBP à écran mat*.

"My SSD Rocks"

Silos



quelques photos : Le SSD 40Go à gauche, le HD 500Go dans l'optical bay à droite / Les 2 outils nécessaires / Les accessoires livrés avec le SSD


----------



## theangeloflove (10 Janvier 2010)

Excellent.... Merci pour ces infos....


----------



## Dr Troy (11 Janvier 2010)

Très belle mise à jour 

J'hésite à le faire sur mon prochain Macbook Pro (le prochain 13"), juste la baie et un petit SSD (comme toi) me reviendrais à 170&#8364; (en sachant que je mettrais le disque d'origine à la place du superdrive et le SSD à la place du HD d'origine). A voir si ça ne vaut pas le coup d'attendre que les prix des SSD baissent encore.

Pour l'instant je tourne avec mon bon vieux Powerbook G4 12", mais il est trop vieux pour investir dedans (RAM trop limitée, pas de SATA, etc...).


----------



## Lecompas (31 Janvier 2010)

Je suis en train de faire les mêmes changements, mais j'ai un problème : le disque installé à la place du Superdrive ne "monte" pas, ni sur le bureau, ni dans utilitaire de disques ni dans les info système 

Précisions : le superdrive des MacBook Pro de 2007 est branché sur une prise PATA (et non SATA comme les unibody actuels). MacWay ne vend pas (plus?) ce type d'adaptateur. J'en ai trouvé un ici qui correspond à cette config.

Bref, le disque en question est bien sous tension, je l'entends à l'entrée et sortie de veille, mais rien à l'écran. Si quelqu'un a une piste


----------



## silos (31 Janvier 2010)

En fait j'ai remarqué que MW vendait maintenant l'adaptateur avec un disque dur de 500Go, *ici*.

L'adaptateur que tu as trouvé est le même que celui vendu par MW.

Pour ton disque dur qui ne monte pas, je ne peux pas t'aider beaucoup. 

Lorsque j'avais tenté d'installer OS X à partir d'un lecteur de DVD externe, il ne me proposait pas une installation sur le HDD de 500Go installé à la place du Superdrive.

Voilà comment j'ai fait :

- J'ai installé OS X sur le SSD à partir du Superdrive, 
- j'ai monté le HDD de 500Go dans son adaptateur à la place du Superdrive,
- puis j'ai créé une partition de 40Go sur mon disque dur de 500Go,
- enfin j'ai cloné mon système (SSD) sur la partition de 40Go avec Super Duper.

Maintenant quand je passe par Préférences Système/Démarrage ; je peux sélectionner ma partition clone pour booter OS X à partir du disque dur installé à la place du Superdrive.


----------



## Lecompas (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai trouvé la source du problème : après X démontage / remontage / test avec un autre disque, etc. je me suis rendu compte que la nappe qui raccorde le port PATA à la carte mère (je suppose que c'est elle) était à moitié débranchée !!!

Pour la petite histoire, le Superdrive donnait déjà des signes de dysfonctionnements, et pour cause, mais je ne l'utilise quasiment jamais.

En tout cas, je conseille le caddy de chez Newmodeus, moins cher que l'OptiBay  (50%!)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

silos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici un petit retour d'expérience après l'upgrade de mon MacBook Pro 2.20Ghz Santa Rosa 2007.


Très intéressant !

A+


----------



## silos (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

L'adaptateur "*Optical Bay*" n'est plus disponible seul chez M.W.

Il est maintenant proposé avec un disque dur de 500Go *ici* au prix de 129. :mouais:

Si vous cherchez un adaptateur seul, vous pourrez le trouver *ici*, le prix devrait avoisiner les 50 avec les frais de port pour la France. :rateau:

Attention, il faut tenir compte de 2 éléments importants dans le choix du modèle : 

- la hauteur de l'adaptateur (le Caddy) et celle du disque dur à insérer : *9,5mm max* 
- l'interface du Superdrive de votre Mbp : *PATA* ou *SATA* (unibody).

Pour mon Mbp de 2007 il s'agit d'une interface PATA, la ref est donc *OBHD9-SATA-B
*Pour un Mbp Unibody il s'agit d'une interface SATA, la ref devrait être *OBHD9-SATA-**SATA-**B

*Pour en être certain du type d'interface, vous pouvez vérifier dans les spécificités de votre matériel (Informations Système), ou démonter le Superdrive (à comparer avec les 2 derniers adaptateurs de cette cette photo).

* 
*


----------



## arrakiss (1 Février 2010)

Et niveau autonomie sur la batterie avec toutes ces modifs ça rend comment ?


----------



## freed201 (1 Février 2010)

tres bien cette question d'autonomie.. j'me posais la même..


----------



## arrakiss (1 Février 2010)

J'ose les questions qui mettent mal à l'aise


----------



## freed201 (2 Février 2010)

meme pas l'histoire de mettre mal a l'aise mais l'idée pour mon futur macbook musique me plait bien.. alors si c'est pour diminuer par 2 l'autonomie.. ben non mais si ca fait presque rien perdre, le grain est alors enorme par rapport au prix en plus


----------



## arrakiss (3 Février 2010)

Silos :

tu dis :

"Graver l'iso sur un cd er booter sur ce cd à partir du lecteur de cd interne (je n'ai pas réussi avec mon lecteur externe)."

C'est à dire ?

Car moi mon superdrive est mort. Donc j'aimerais le virer, installer un SSD pour l'OS (léopard)
Et utiliser mon  HDD interne de 120Go pour mes documents.
Si possible sans réinstaller mais en faisant un clone de mon système actuelle auquel j'aurai viré sur un DD externe toutes les données. Je clone juste l'OS et les programmes.

On peut booter depuis un lecteur externe ?

Il me faut donc :
- un lecteur DVD externe USB ?
- Un SSD 
- un adaptateur pour le SSD, PATA??? Mon MBP est fin 2007 non unibody 15"
 jai bon ?


----------



## silos (3 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Silos :
> 
> tu dis :
> 
> ...



Il s'agit de graver l'iso de l'image disque de mise à jour du firmeware du SSD sur un DVD puis de booter sur ce DVD.
Et ça je n'ai pas réussi à le faire depuis un lecteur externe.





arrakiss a dit:


> On peut booter depuis un lecteur externe ?



Oui pour installer OS X, mais pas pour mettre à jour ton SSD.




arrakiss a dit:


> Il me faut donc :
> - un lecteur DVD externe USB ?
> - Un SSD
> - un adaptateur pour le SSD, PATA??? Mon MBP est fin 2007 non unibody  15"
> jai bon ?



Oui c'est ça. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------




freed201 a dit:


> meme pas l'histoire de mettre mal a l'aise mais l'idée pour mon futur macbook musique me plait bien.. alors si c'est pour *diminuer par 2 l'autonomie*.. ben non mais si ca fait presque rien perdre, le grain est alors enorme par rapport au prix en plus



Non l'autonomie n'est pas divisée par 2.

Je n'ai pas fait de mesure précise entre l'autonomie avec et celle sans le SSD, alors je ne peux donner qu'une impression, et elle est plutôt bonne.

J'ai un peu perdu en autonomie mais pas plus de 15mn.


----------



## arrakiss (4 Février 2010)

Merci 
c'est indispensable de mettre à jour le SSD ? je veux dire il peut pas être apte à remplir son rôle sans MàJ ?


Et tenez, pour pas ouvrir un autre topic.

Avant de faire une MàJ matériel qui nécessite des fond, j'vais faire une petit lifting de surface.

Donc j'ai jamais réinstallé en 2 ans. J'ai pas de clone encore. J'ai qu'un petit DD externe. 80 Go de libre.

Est ce que j'aurai des souci si :

- Je supprime à la main sur mon MBP, les photos, les mp3, les vidéo et tout mes docs qui sont sauvegardé sur des clé usb...
- Puis je fais donc un clone de L'OS avec juste les programmes installés.
- Je formate le MBP sans DVD d'install c'est possible ?
- Je boot sur le clone sur le DD externe car j'ai pu de lecteur.
- Je copie le clone et je replace mes documents.

C'est faisable ?
-


----------



## silos (5 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> c'est indispensable de mettre à jour le SSD ? je veux dire il peut pas être apte à remplir son rôle sans MàJ ?
> -



Bonjour,

"Indispensable" je ne pense pas, mais si le constructeur sort des mises à jour c'est certainement pour améliorer le fonctionnement du SSD, alors autant le faire.




arrakiss a dit:


> Est ce que j'aurai des souci si :
> 
> - Je supprime à la main sur mon MBP, les photos, les mp3, les vidéo et tout mes docs qui sont sauvegardé sur des clé usb...
> - Puis je fais donc un clone de L'OS avec juste les programmes installés.
> ...



Ca me paraît bon à ceci près que tu ne peux pas formater un disque sur lequel tu as booté.
Il te faudra donc booter sur le disque externe avant de le formater.


----------



## malcbo (5 Février 2010)

silos a dit:


> ...
> 
> Il te faudra donc booter sur le disque externe avant de le formater.



A ce sujet, un disque externe en USB ferait l'affaire (ou FW obligatoire)?


----------



## Kinesam (5 Février 2010)

ça me donne envie de virer mon Super Drive et de monter un HDD de 500 go =)

En tout cas t'as géré ta MAJ, bravo !


----------



## MacSedik (6 Février 2010)

Oui moi pareil, ça me donne envie de chauffer le tournevis!


----------



## freed201 (6 Février 2010)

question bete mais coté garantie... ca annule tout.
en gros si j'achete un nouveau macbooc pro et que je fais la modif, est ce que je perd toute la garantie ?


----------



## silos (7 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> question bete mais coté garantie... ca annule tout.
> en gros si j'achete un nouveau macbooc pro et que je fais la modif, est ce que je perd toute la garantie ?



Je crains que oui, à ta place je ne démonterais pas un portable sous garantie. :rose:

L'idée est d'acheter à bon prix un modèle qui a 1 an ou 2, et de le booster à moindre frais pour en faire un modèle rapide et très agréable à utiliser.


----------



## Flo73 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Comme cité plus haut, je crois que je vais vous imité. Quand le mien commencera a ramé sévère et que la garanti sera fini.

Florent


----------



## Akinos666 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Tout dabord un grand merci pour toutes ces infos, qui me sont très utiles puisque j'ai le même projet que vous!

Si j'ai bien compris, moi qui est un macbook unibody 13" (octobre 2008), je dois acheter le caddie de Newmodeus (puisque Macway vend son caddy avec un HDD 500Go que je possède déjà). L'interface du Superdrive est donc SATA, donc je prend le caddy de rèference OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B  ?? Dite moi si je me gourre 

Pour le choix du disque dur SSD, je me demande si il n'y a pas un disque dur ssd plus performant que celui que vous avez choisi, pour un prix en dessous de 120 euros? J'ai beau chercher avec mon ami Google, c'est assez floue 

Une autre question, la plus importante 
Est ce que, quand je demarre Mac OS sur le disque ssd, je pourrais accéder directement a partir du Finder à mes données du dossier Home ( Video, Musique, Photo) qui seront sur le DD de 500 Go?. Et est ce que je pourrais ajouter ses données au logiciel ( Iphoto, Itunes) qui seront sur le ssd ??

Bien que se post soit un peu long, j'espère que vous prendrez le temps de me lire et de répondre 

Bonne soirée, et d'avance merci.


----------



## Akinos666 (8 Février 2010)

Please, une petite réponse


----------



## Lecompas (8 Février 2010)

Akinos666 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, moi qui est un macbook unibody 13" (octobre 2008), je dois acheter le caddie de Newmodeus (puisque Macway vend son caddy avec un HDD 500Go que je possède déjà). L'interface du Superdrive est donc SATA, donc je prend le caddy de rèference OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B  ?? Dite moi si je me gourre


Moi je dirais que non, tu te goures pas.



Akinos666 a dit:


> Pour le choix du disque dur SSD, je me demande si il n'y a pas un disque dur ssd plus performant que celui que vous avez choisi, pour un prix en dessous de 120 euros? J'ai beau chercher avec mon ami Google, c'est assez floue
> 
> Une autre question, la plus importante
> Est ce que, quand je demarre Mac OS sur le disque ssd, je pourrais accéder directement a partir du Finder à mes données du dossier Home ( Video, Musique, Photo) qui seront sur le DD de 500 Go?. Et est ce que je pourrais ajouter ses données au logiciel ( Iphoto, Itunes) qui seront sur le ssd ??


Là, je te donnerais plutôt un lien vers un topic avec pas mal d'infos.


> Please, une petite réponse


Là je dirais, c'est pô beau de réclamer


----------



## silos (8 Février 2010)

Akinos666 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, moi qui est un macbook unibody 13" (octobre 2008), je dois acheter le caddie de Newmodeus (puisque Macway vend son caddy avec un HDD 500Go que je possède déjà). L'interface du Superdrive est donc SATA, donc je prend le caddy de rèference OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B  ?? Dite moi si je me gourre



Il me semble que c'est bien celui-là, mais le mieux est de vérifier dans les *Informations Système* 
Si votre Superdrive est classé dans la catégorie : Matériel/ATA/Bus ATA/Protocole : *ATAPI*  ==> Votre Superdrive est en PATA. 
Dans le cas contraire c'est la mention *ATA série* qui doit apparaître ==> Superdrive en SATA.



Akinos666 a dit:


> Pour le choix du disque dur SSD, je me demande si il n'y a pas un disque dur ssd plus performant que celui que vous avez choisi, pour un prix en dessous de 120 euros? J'ai beau chercher avec mon ami Google, c'est assez floue



Les disques SSD Intel ont de très bonnes performances en lecture aléatoire, et pour moi le X25-V offrait le meilleur rapport rapidité/prix pour mon projet. 
Je ne cherchais pas à tout prix le SSD le plus rapide du marché, je voulais essayer un SSD.
Je pense que c'est un choix très raisonnable qui permet quand même d'avoir un Mbp super réactif pour un investissement modeste (100&#8364.




Akinos666 a dit:


> Une autre question, la plus importante
> Est ce que, quand je demarre Mac OS sur le disque ssd, je pourrais accéder directement a partir du Finder à mes données du dossier Home ( Video, Musique, Photo) qui seront sur le DD de 500 Go?. Et est ce que je pourrais ajouter ses données au logiciel ( Iphoto, Itunes) qui seront sur le ssd ??



Une fois que le chemin d'accès du dossier Home a été modifié, le reste est inchangé pour vous, tout est complètement transparent et il n'y a aucune autre manipulation à faire.


----------



## Akinos666 (8 Février 2010)

silos a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est bien celui-là, mais le mieux est de vérifier dans les *Informations Système*
> Si votre Superdrive est classé dans la catégorie : Matériel/ATA/Bus ATA/Protocole : *ATAPI*  ==> Votre Superdrive est en PATA.
> Dans le cas contraire c'est la mention *ATA série* qui doit apparaître ==> Superdrive en SATA.



La j'ai envie de vous dire que je vous doit bien une bouteille de champagne 
J'étais sur le point de taper le numéro de ma carte bleue pour acheter le caddy pour SATA puis je me suis "allez, je vérifie si jamais on m'a répondu une dernière fois".
Et en effet, c'est écris ATAPI, donc vous venez de me faire économiser 50 euros, un grand merci , je suis en PATA.

Pour le disque dur SSD, j'ai trouvé le OCZ Vertex Series 30 Go 2.5" SATA II - Apple certified, qui, dans l'ensemble, est plus performant que l'Intel (notamment en se qui concerne la consommation), et qui est vendu 116 euros.

Votre astuce pour changer l'emplacement du dossier Home est génial.
En tout cas merci, et merci aussi à Lecompas pour son avis et son lien, qui est une bonne source d'information. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## silos (9 Février 2010)

Akinos666 a dit:


> La j'ai envie de vous dire que je vous doit bien une bouteille de champagne



 

Tiens nous au courant, surtout note l'autonomie avant et après le montage pour comparaison (ce que je n'ai pas fait).

Lors de l'installation du caddy, il faudra prendre soin de démonter quelques vis pour ouvrir le caddy et pour retirer le cache en plastique noir (maintenu par quelques vis), et ça c'est marqué nul part.

Il faudra rester bien ordonné et méticuleux pour ne rien casser, notamment les petites nappes bien fragiles. :rose:


----------



## Lecompas (9 Février 2010)

Akinos666 a dit:


> Et en effet, c'est écris ATAPI, donc vous venez de me faire économiser 50 euros, un grand merci , je suis en PATA.



Ah tiens, je croyais que depuis l'apparition du "unibody", le Superdrive était en SATA

D'après ta description, je pensais que tu avais ce modèle. Non ?


----------



## FredQ (9 Février 2010)

Attention je confirme que ça doit être du SATA. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un champ des infos systèmes contient ATAPI que le graveur est connecté en PATA. Dans les MacBook (Pro) Unibody c'est du SATA.

En fait, je viens juste de recevoir une baie optique pour mon MacBook Pro 15" Unibody (late 2008). J'ai commandé et reçu le modèle OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B (chez newmodeus.com), et je confirme que le connecteur de la baie (côté laptop) correspond au même connecteur SATA que celui visible sur les photos de démontage visibles sur iFixit.com
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Unibody-Model-A1278-Optical-Drive-Replacement/761/1 (pour MB 13" Unibody)
ou 
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Late-2008-and-Early-2009-Optical-Drive-Replacement/826/1 (pour mon MBP 15" Unibody late 2008)


Si je regarde dans les Informations Systèmes de mon MBP15", je vois ça:
Matériel -> ATA  :   (rien)

Matériel -> ATA série
      ST9500420AS                         (= disque 2,5" Seagate 7200tr/mn)
      HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GS21N   (=  SuperDrive)

Matériel -> Gravure de disque
     ...
     Interconnexion:   ATAPI
     ...

Mais pourtant la baie optique doit être une SATA-SATA

PS: je n'ai pas encore essayé de remplacer la baie optique, mais je suis en tout cas très satisfait de la réactivité du site newmodeUS.com. J'ai commandé la baie optique vendredi soir à 21h45 (12h45 en Californie), et on me la livre ce mardi matin chez moi vers 11-12h (j'avais choisi l'envoi FedEx Internationnal Economy à 17,36$).


----------



## Akinos666 (9 Février 2010)

Bonjours.

Bon bein je viens d'apprendre la mauvaise nouvelle.
Je l'ai commandé hier et aucun moyen d'annuler la commande, en plus je suis mauvais en anglais, alors ca m'aide pas. J'ai bien la mort !

Est ce qu'il existe une sorte de convertissuer PATA/SATA, pour que je ne soit pas obliger d'acheter l'autre modèle...?


----------



## Lecompas (9 Février 2010)

Arf, le plus sûr aurait été encore de démonter le Superdrive (voir iFixit) et de comparer avec les 2 derniers connecteurs de cette photo (caddy de 9,5mm de haut) déjà mise en lien plus haut par Silos.

Cela dit, ne désespère pas, tu peux renvoyer / échanger ton caddy comme le propose Newmodeus sur cette page. Suffit de leur demander un numéro de retour comme indiqué. Trop compliqué à écrire en anglais ?


----------



## Akinos666 (9 Février 2010)

Merci Lecompas pour ta réponse.

J'aurais effectivement du comparer moi-même les 2 connecteurs en démontant mon superdrive, mais j'ai préféré faire confiance à vous tous.
J'ai commandé l'autre et pris le même mode de livraison que FredQ, et soit je renverrais le caddy incompatible soit je le vendrais à un ami ou sur macgé^^.

En tout cas un grand merci. Demain je reçois le SSD et un kit de tournevis (torx, etc), je vais me faire plaisir . Si jamais vous avez d'autres conseils concernant la desinstallation du Superdrive et toutes les précautions à prendre, c'est avec grand plaisir !

Bonne journée.


----------



## silos (9 Février 2010)

Bonsoir Akinos666,

Ne t'inquiètes pas, vu le prix de vente en France, tu pourras le revendre sans aucun problème sur MacG.

Même moi je pourrais être intéressé pour le monter dans un MacMini.

Désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur en parlant d'ATAPI alors qu'il fallait simplement regarder si le Superdrive était dans la rubrique ATA ou ATA SERIE pour connaître son interface.


----------



## Akinos666 (10 Février 2010)

silos a dit:


> Désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur en parlant d'ATAPI alors qu'il fallait simplement regarder si le Superdrive était dans la rubrique ATA ou ATA SERIE pour connaître son interface.



Bonsoir,

Il n'y a pas de problème, ca peut arriver à tous le monde et ton intention était de m'aider donc bon!

Je vais recevoir le bon caddy demain, et j'ai démonté mon macbook se soir pour voir comment cela se présentait, avec l'aide du site ifixit.
Et j'ai plusieurs questions: 
-Sur ce démontage, à la step 13 ( http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Unibody-Model-A1278-Teardown/589/2 ), je ne comprend pas bien quels composants faut-il débrancher, et de quel manière ?! Ca serais vraiment genial de m'indiquer tout de manière vraiment précise, vu que vous l'avez fait avant moi !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lecompas (10 Février 2010)

Akinos666 a dit:


> vu que vous l'avez fait avant moi !



Hé hé, ouai mais nous, enfin _- je -_ n'ai pas le même modèle que toi (plus ancien et plus gros -> 17"). Cela dit, à vu de nez et de ma petite expérience, celui du haut c'est le câble qui relie un haut-parleur (subwoofer?) et de même que celui d'en dessous qui relie lui le Superdrive, il faut les soulever pour les débrancher. Ils sont clipsé sur la carte et l'idéal est d'avoir un tournevis fin en plastique (comme sur la photo) ou un équivalent, genre brosse à dents taillée en aplat.

Voir aussi ce site que tu connais déjà peut-être (?)


----------



## Akinos666 (10 Février 2010)

Lecompas a dit:


> Cela dit, à vu de nez et de ma petite expérience, celui du haut c'est le câble qui relie un haut-parleur (subwoofer?) et de même que celui d'en dessous qui relie lui le Superdrive, il faut les soulever pour les débrancher. Ils sont clipsé sur la carte et l'idéal est d'avoir un tournevis fin en plastique (comme sur la photo) ou un équivalent, genre brosse à dents taillée en aplat.



Ok ok! Merci pour ces précisions, j'avais un doute sur celui du dessous qui me faisait un peu peur et que je n'est pas osé enlever. Le subwoofer est bien le haut parleur, donc j'ai finalement qu'une seul chose à debrancher, tant mieux!
Le site que tu m'a proposé ne parle malheuresement pas du démontage du superdrive, il reste sur se qu'il y a de basique.

En tout cas, je tiens à souligner le professionnalisme du site newmodeUs. J'ai commander le premier caddy lundi a 22h, je l'ai reçu se matin, et le deuxième je l'ai commander mardi à 18h, je le reçois demain matin, je trouve ça remarquable ! Et également le sérieux du site Macway, qui n'est plus à prouver !

Je vous tiens demain, quand j'aurais tout fini !
Encore merci, bonne soirée


----------



## Choan (11 Février 2010)

Salut ,

Silos merci pour ce tuto, tu vas presque me convaincre !

Comment faites vous pour installer bootcamp avec un SSD de 40go ?
30go pour mac et ses appli et 10go pour windows ? moué ça laisse plus de place pour les appli.

Ou vous installer windows sur une partition du DD ?

c'est dommage d'avoir un SSD et de pas pouvoir l'utiliser sous windows, ça doit bien le booster aussi !

partant de ça, j'ai regardé les prix des SSD de 128go et... :mouais::rose::rose:
pas de ssd pour ma partition windows imo.


----------



## Akinos666 (12 Février 2010)

Choan je me fessus la même réflexion. Moi avec mac os et toutes mes applis il me reste 14 Go sur les 30 de mon SSD. Donc s'est un peu juste pour Windows je pense.   En tout cas le SSD s'est ouf !! Incomparable avec les HDD


----------



## FredQ (12 Février 2010)

Choan a dit:


> Comment faites vous pour installer bootcamp avec un SSD de 40go ?
> 30go pour mac et ses appli et 10go pour windows ? moué ça laisse plus de place pour les appli.
> ...
> partant de ça, j'ai regardé les prix des SSD de 128go et... :mouais::rose::rose:
> pas de ssd pour ma partition windows imo.



En ce qui me concerne, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai choisi un SDD de 128Go malgré le prix (Samsung PB22-J à 300 chez MacWay) pour avoir 80-90 Go pour système+appli.+compte utilisateur et 30-40Go pour la partition BootCamp.
Comme ça j'ai l'essentiel de mes données sur le SSD (pour la réactivité, et pas seulement au démarrage des applications) et je ne déporte sur le disque dure de 500Go que ce qui est trop volumineux (et pas utilisé lors d'un usage de travail du Mac): les photos (iPhotos+Apperture), toutes les données iTunes (musique, séries, ...), les vidéos, etc...


----------



## Dr Troy (12 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas sous (Snow) Leopard mais sous Tiger on pouvait changer les répertoires par défaut des documents, images et autres pour les mettre sur une autre partition.

Sinon on peut toujours bidouiller avec les alias (personnellement j'ai toujours partitionné en 2 mes disques, une pour le système et les applications, et l'autre pour mes documents, et dans mes dossiers home, je met des alias). Après je n'ai jamais utilisé iPhoto (la combo Finder + Aperçu + Photoshop est beaucoup plus confortable pour moi).

Pour ma partition système j'ai seulement 30 Go, en sachant que j'ai Photoshop, Illustrator, Indesign (tout en CS4), Final Cut Pro 5, Logic Pro, iWork 09, Corel Painter X, et une bonne vingtaine de petits utilitaires (VLC, Cyberduck, & Cie) d'installés. Il me reste 7 Go de libre en ayant ~3Go de données "temporaires" (que je supprime ou déplace sur des disques externes régulièrement). Le tout sous Leopard (je suis encore sous PPC) mais sans iLife.

Après je suis un peu maniaque de l'espace libre, donc pas question d'avoir d'autres langues que le Français et l'Anglais sur le système et les applications (merci monolingual) ni des dizaines de drivers d'imprimantes.


----------



## FredQ (14 Février 2010)

En ce qui concerne le déplacement des bibliothèques iTunes, iPhoto, Aperture . 

Pour iPhoto et Aperture, ça se passe sans problème: 
- iPhoto détecte que la bibliothèque n'existe plus et demande quel est le nouvel emplacement (il le trouve même tout seul ...)
- Aperture demande le nouveau chemin vers la bibliothèque

Le problème s'est posé pour iTunes et iMovie:
- iTunes n'a pas réussi à reconnaitre sa bibliotheque déplacée sur un autre disque. J'ai bien essayé  de préciser le nouveau chemin d'accès via le champs "emplacement du dossier iTunes Media" des préferences / onglet "Avancé", mais ça ne marche pas (fonction plutôt prévue pour faire le déplacement de bibliothèque via iTunes?).
Pour iTunes, le plus simple est de créer un alias (<utilisateur>/Music/iTunes) vers le nouvel emplacement.
- iMovie (09) ne retrouve pas ses petits même en créant des alias <utilisateur>/Movies/Projets iMovie  et <utilisateur>/Movies/Evenements iMovie
mais je n'ai pas insisté car je n'ai presque rien, en fait je continue d'utiliser iMovie HD (l'ancienne version)...

Voilà, en pratique tout marche comme avant, mais j'ai quand même du appliquer un patch (cf HOW TO: Make DVD Player work with an external DVD drive ) pour pouvoir lire un DVD vidéo avec le Lecteur DVD Apple (soft de lecture) et un lecteur/graveur externe (mais ça marche sans patch avec VLC).


----------



## Akinos666 (14 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Je ne sais pas sous (Snow) Leopard mais sous Tiger on pouvait changer les répertoires par défaut des documents, images et autres pour les mettre sur une autre partition.



Bonjour,

Sur Snow Leopard on peut faire la même chose, en allant dans Préférence Système, puis Comptes, puis clique droit sur le nom de votre compte et enfin Options Avancées. La vous arrivé dans un menu ou vous pouvez changer le Répertoire de départ.

Moi j'ai remplacé mon Superdrive hier avec le caddy de NewmodeUS, ca se fais en 5 minutes chrono et après s'est un régale !

Bonne journée


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Février 2010)

FredQ a dit:


> - iTunes n'a pas réussi à reconnaitre sa bibliotheque déplacée sur un autre disque. J'ai bien essayé  de préciser le nouveau chemin d'accès via le champs "emplacement du dossier iTunes Media" des préferences / onglet "Avancé", mais ça ne marche pas (fonction plutôt prévue pour faire le déplacement de bibliothèque via iTunes?).



Le dossier iTunes Media c'est juste les fichiers audio/vidéo, pas les fichiers de la bibliothèque (personnellement j'ai ma bibliothèque dans le dossier musique de mon compte et tous mes mp3 sur ma 2ème partition).

Pour créer ou changer de bibliothèque, il faut lancer iTunes en maintenant la touche option enfoncée, il va te demander ce que tu veux faire. (Utile pour se créer une seconde bibliothèque sur un disque externe)



Akinos666 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur Snow Leopard on peut faire la même chose, en allant dans Préférence Système, puis Comptes, puis clique droit sur le nom de votre compte et enfin Options Avancées. La vous arrivé dans un menu ou vous pouvez changer le Répertoire de départ.


Ah oui effectivement, c'est pareil sous Leopard, je viens de tester, ça a été déplacé depuis Tiger et je ne m'étais jamais vraiment poser la question. Merci


----------



## FredQ (15 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> ...
> Pour créer ou changer de bibliothèque, il faut lancer iTunes en maintenant la touche option enfoncée, il va te demander ce que tu veux faire. (Utile pour se créer une seconde bibliothèque sur un disque externe)


Merci pour l'astuce, ça marche bien. Du coup j'ai supprimé l'alias.



> Ah oui effectivement, c'est pareil sous Leopard, je viens de tester, ça a été déplacé depuis Tiger et je ne m'étais jamais vraiment poser la question. Merci



Intéressant, mais dans mon cas je tiens à conserver mon compte sur le SSD, donc pas cette fois ci...


----------



## combatrocksound (18 Février 2010)

....tout marche nikel comme sur le tuto = 4Go de ram + SSD 40Go (ça risque detre juste mai jai pas le budget) + switch de mon HDD de 320Go
...et pour finir la petite maison déplacée sans problème
...prévoir quand mème les petits outils qui vont bien, un peu de doigté et de patience pour ne rien casser (voir les tutos en images avant douvrir la machine)
...petit problème rencontré; une nappe mechament scotché sur le disque dur et une petite vis oublié que javais pas qui retenait le lecteur optique
...et volià une machine qui va me tenir encore deux ou trois ans jespère avant de faire un saut techno dans le futur (écran OLED, SSD 300Go, processeurs 4 coeurs....)


----------



## silos (24 Février 2010)

Bravo *combatrocksoud*, tu vas te régaler avec ton Mac boosté.

Questions :

1) Est-ce que quelqu'un a fait des mesures précises sur la baisse de l'autonomie avec cette nouvelle configuration ?

2) Qu'avez-vous fait de votre Superdrive une fois retiré du Mbp ?

Pour ma part je n'ai pas encore trouvé de boîtier externe pour l'y loger.


----------



## Lecompas (24 Février 2010)

silos a dit:


> 1) Est-ce que quelqu'un a fait des mesures précises sur la baisse de l'autonomie avec cette nouvelle configuration ?
> 
> 2) Qu'avez-vous fait de votre Superdrive une fois retiré du Mbp ?


Pour ma part, difficile de dire pour l'autonomie de la batterie, le peu de fois où je l'utilise, je ne la vide pas complètement.

Quand au Superdrive, je l'ai remisé dans le fond d'un carton avant un probable recyclage (poubelle) vu que non seulement il ne lit plus que les CD (les DVD ne montent plus), mais je ne l'utilise quasiment pas et j'ai par ailleurs un autre lecteur-graveur plus performant au cas où.

Bref, j'avais tout intérêt à faire cette mise à niveau.


----------



## arrakiss (24 Février 2010)

silos a dit:


> Bravo *combatrocksoud*, tu vas te régaler avec ton Mac boosté.
> 
> Questions :
> 
> ...



Il fonctionne encore  ?


----------



## silos (24 Février 2010)

A priori si je cherche à le recycler, la réponse est *OUI*


----------



## Choan (24 Février 2010)

+1 
il existe pas des boitiers pour transformer le superdriver en lecteur externe ?

un boitier de DD 3,5" ça le ferait pas ? 

bon en tout cas depuis ce thread je me mets en condition mental pour m'acheter un SSD 128go. je préfère pas penser à ce que je pourrais m'acheter de plus valuable avec 350 :rateau:


----------



## Akinos666 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Au niveau de la batterie personnellement je branche toujours mon mac sur le secteur donc je peux vraiment comparer. Pour les seul fois ou je l'ai utilisé, je n'est pas vu de vrai différence ( un bon quart d'heure ). Et puis j'avoue que ma batterie a déja beaucoup souffert donc bon.

Quant au superdrive, je l'ai mi dans une pochette plastique, et le jour au il y aura des SSD de 1Go pas chère ( on peut rever  ), je réutiliserai mon superdrive!

Je trouve la question de Choan très interessante! Ca serais cool de pouvoir utiliser le superdrive en externe!

Bonne aprèm.


----------



## arrakiss (26 Février 2010)

Moi je recherche un Superdrive en état de marche pour remplacer mon défaillant.
MBP late 2007.


----------



## silos (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai trouvé un article intéressant *ici* qui parle de neutraliser le mode "hibernation" activé lors de la mise en veille du Mac, afin de préserver la vie du SSD en limitant les écritures sur celui-ci.

Il s'agit juste de taper la commande suivante dans une fenêtre du terminal et de rebooter :

*sudo pmset hibernatemode 0*

Pour vérifier si la commande a bien pris :

*sudo pmset -g*

Vous devez lire :    *hibernatemode	0*



De mon côté c'est fait.


----------



## arrakiss (7 Mars 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Moi je recherche un Superdrive en état de marche pour remplacer mon défaillant.
> MBP late 2007.



Bon bah je ne cherche plus pour l'instant car après négociation apple me le change gratos.
Dans 6 mois peut être lol.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

je lis les différentes remarques de ce post je les trouve intéressantes. moi j'ai un problème j'apprends le chinois et la difficulté avec cette langue c'est les caractères inconnus (de moi !) or je suis à Pékin en ce moment et je viens de voir à l'applestore que l'on peut sous TextEdit par exemple, avec le trackpad multitouch dessiner le caractère inconnu, l'os le reconnaît, et hop plus qu'à le mettre dans un dico, et t'as trouvé disons en 5 à 10 secondes 
... au lieu de ne pas trouver, souvent, ou mettre disons 5 à 10 minutes avec un peu de chance et beaucoup de concentration et de patience.
j'ai donc acheté le disque Snow leopard, installé, tout baigne, tout marche, le système a perdu au moins 10 Go : bluffant.
et là damned, la commande, ultrasimple, MAJ+CTRL+Barre d'espace ne marche pas donc pas de chinois. J'ai acheté mon MBP en février 2008 à la Fnac grenoble, et avec Mactracker, j'ai regardé mon numéro de série aujourd'hui, en fait elle m'a vendu un modèle de 2007... qui n'est pas multitouche. J'ai envisagé de le revendre mais il est sous garantie, la mise supplémentaire est d'au moins 1000 euros, je suis désespéré, et je pense qu'on ne peut pas changer le trackpad? qu'en plus même si on changeait physiquement, la puce de commande n'étant pas sur la carte mère, cela ne servirait à rien ou pire ? qui pourrait me donner un tuyau, n'ayant pas envie de changer un ordi que je trouve déjà trop bien pour ce que j'en fais ... à part étudier le chinois ! Merci


----------



## arrakiss (9 Mars 2010)

Ton MBP n'est pas unibody ?
Peut être tu n'a pas le trackpad multitouch qui permet de dessiner ces caractères...

EDIT : J'ai rien dis. J'avais pas lu tout ton message.


----------



## iSchamber (10 Mars 2010)

Où peut-on trouver une baie pour remplacer le Superdrive d'un MacBook unibody blanc ? J'ai regarder sur macway, v'là le prix !! 69 euros !


----------



## Lecompas (10 Mars 2010)

iSchamber a dit:


> Où peut-on trouver une baie pour remplacer le Superdrive d'un MacBook unibody blanc ? J'ai regarder sur macway, v'là le prix !! 69 euros !



Tu es allé voir chez Newmodeus ? (déjà évoqué en page 1)


----------



## iSchamber (10 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'en viens, j'en ai commandé une. 45 euros après la conversion dollar/euro, soit 24 euros de moins que chez macway. Et sur les photos, ça a l'air d'être le même produit ...


----------



## iSchamber (10 Mars 2010)

A cause de silos, je vais booster mon MacBook ! 
SSD intel x25-V 40Go
Optibay chez Newmodeus
DD 250 Go d'origine dans la baie

Vivement que je reçoive tout çaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## iSchamber (16 Mars 2010)

Voilà, c'est fait, ça change vraiment, c'est cool !! Mes sauvegardes TM carrément plus rapide, et ne parlons pas du lancement des applications ...


----------



## tsss (16 Mars 2010)

jefderoche a dit:


> .. et je pense qu'on ne peut pas changer le trackpad? .



Je n'ai pas lu tout ton post  mais à cette question je te réponds si, oui, pas de problème.

Mon amie a un macbook pro SR (non multitouch), je lui ai greffé un topcase trouvé sur ebay avec trackpad multitouch et ça fonctionne impeccablement.

Il est possible aussi changer uniquement le trackpad, mais autant changer tout le topcase c'est beaucoup plus simple.

Voilà un unique macbook pro SR avec trackpad multitouch et les 2 touches &#63743; !!


----------



## nanadami (17 Avril 2010)

excusez-moi pour la bete question mais comment on peut comprendre si son MBP est Santa Rosa ou pas?


----------



## Lecompas (17 Avril 2010)

Ça dépend de quelle génération est ton ordi. Le Santa Rosa est sorti en 2007 -> "MacBookPro3,1"


----------



## nanadami (17 Avril 2010)

Alors le mien est Santa Rosa dans ce cas la et je peux lui mettre 4 Go de DDR2 parce que j'ai lu que les modeles qui ne sont pas Santa Rosa peuvent generer que 3 ?


----------



## nanadami (18 Avril 2010)

Alors le mien est Santa Rosa. Ca veut dire que je peux mettre 4 Go de DDR2 parce que j'ai lu qqpart que s'il ne pas Santa Rosa meme si je mets 4 Go ca va generer que 3 et ca va poser des pbs a l'ordi?


----------



## tsss (18 Avril 2010)

nanadami a dit:


> Alors le mien est Santa Rosa. Ca veut dire que je peux mettre 4 Go de DDR2 parce que j'ai lu qqpart que s'il ne pas Santa Rosa meme si je mets 4 Go ca va generer que 3 et ca va poser des pbs a l'ordi?



Les 4 go seront reconnus et fonctionnels sur ton macbook pro, aucun problème


----------



## nanadami (18 Avril 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Les 4 go seront reconnus et fonctionnels sur ton macbook pro, aucun problème


trop cool... merci bcp ))


----------



## iSchamber (19 Avril 2010)

Petites questions.

Pensez-vous que :

- l'autonomie est à la baisse avec deux disques durs dans l'ordi
- l'ordi est-il ralenti si le ssd contient le système (+applications) et le disque dur "normal" contient les données
- l'ordi est plus rapide si je mets uniquement un ssd, et pas de disque "normal"

Merci.


----------



## sebusmalus (19 Avril 2010)

Cet avis n'engage que moi mais je trouve que c'est tt de même plus "homogène" d'avoir un seul disque dur.

En cas de pépin et tt, p-ê plus simple pour les sauvegardes aussi

Evidement, 1 seul gros SSD coute bonbon mais avec 128gigas + 2e ordi ou DDE il y a moyen.
A moins d'avoir besoin de bcp de place bien sûr.

Maintenant si il y a 2 mac, c'est clair que plus trop besoin du superdrive sur le portable ...

A ce moment là : moyen SSD + 500gg 7200rpm et zouuuuuuu !


La question du "ralentissement" du lien entre le SSD et le DDI je crois que ça va puisque c'est en SATA

Par contre SSD+DDE en 2.0 ou FW800 c'est sûrement plus sensible ...


----------



## iSchamber (19 Avril 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Cet avis n'engage que moi mais je trouve que c'est tt de même plus "homogène" d'avoir un seul disque dur.
> 
> En cas de pépin et tt, p-ê plus simple pour les sauvegardes aussi
> 
> ...



En fait, j'ai monté un SSD 40Go avec système + appli, et j'ai mis un 250Go à la place du Superdrive. Mais je me suis justement posé la question. J'ai donc enlevé le 250Go pour le mettre en externe, lorsque j'en ai besoin. J'avais peur de perdre en autonomie (2 DD au lieu d'un seul prévu d'origine). En effet, le second DD tournait quand même, car j'avais mis mon Home dessus.


----------



## pepes003 (20 Avril 2010)

@iSchamber : Tu es déçu de ton combo SSD+HDD ? L'autonomie a baissée ?


----------



## Viablub (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis très intéressé par cette manip.

Voilà je possède un MBP 13" d'avril 2010, et je possède un SSD Intel de 80GB déjà installé dans le MBP. Mais du coup je me trimballe toujours un disque dur externe où sont stocké toutes mes données.

Donc j'ai pensé que l'installation d'un Optibay avec un disque de 640GB était la solution idéale. Sachant que comme la plupart d'entre vous je n'utilise le SuperDrive que tout les 36 du mois.

J'ai donc quelques petites question:

-Est-ce que vous me conseillez cette manip sachant que c'est un MBP de 2010?
-Est-ce que cette installation enlève la garantie, enfin est-ce que cette manip est visible si on remet un SuperDrive, y a t-il des indicateur qui montre que le SuperDrive à été enlevé?
-Au niveau du bruit et des vibration, est-ce que ça fait plus de bruit que quand un HHD est dans sa place habituel?
-Au niveau de l'autonomie est-ce que quelqu'un à fait des test complet? On parle de 15 min en moins dans le topic, est-ce vrai à la longue?
-Est-ce que le disque dur qui sera à la place du SuperDrive se met en veille quand il n'est pas utilisé.

Merci


----------



## iSchamber (29 Avril 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis très intéressé par cette manip.
> 
> Voilà je possède un MBP 13" d'avril 2010, et je possède un SSD Intel de 80GB déjà installé dans le MBP. Mais du coup je me trimballe toujours un disque dur externe où sont stocké toutes mes données.
> ...


- Pour les MBP de 2010 regarde sur iFixit pour le démontage, et les composants
- L'installation enlève la garantie (la manip ne nécessite que le retrait de vis)
- Niveau bruit et vibration : pas plus que d'origine, sauf que le Superdrive de check plus au démarrage ;-)
- Pour l'autonomie, j'ai pas vu la différence, mais même pour un quart d'heure, ce n'est pas trop grave

PS : j'ai une optibay à vendre en PATA-SATA ... Je m'étais trompé lors de mon premier achat.


----------



## killers460 (29 Avril 2010)

Bon bricoleur


----------



## iSchamber (29 Avril 2010)

Je suis en train de faire une page qui explique toute la manip' ... Mais ça prend du temps !


----------



## Viablub (29 Avril 2010)

Ok merci, j'hésite encore. Pour les vis elles sont marquées, ça ce voit si elle ont été divisé?


----------



## iSchamber (29 Avril 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Ok merci, j'hésite encore. Pour les vis elles sont marquées?



Marquées ? Petite peinture bleue ... C'est la question ?


----------



## sebusmalus (29 Avril 2010)

iSchamber a dit:


> Je suis en train de faire une page qui explique toute la manip' ... Mais ça prend du temps !



Cool ça m'intéresse pas mal !

( même si je ne compte pas le faire avt que mon Apple Care finisse, Octobre 2011 )

Ps : Je reçois mon X25-V normalement demain, j'ai hâte !


----------



## tsss (29 Avril 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Ok merci, j'hésite encore. Pour les vis elles sont marquées, ça ce voit si elle ont été divisé?



Pour info, j'ai démonté mon macbook pro SR un bon paquet de fois et ça n'a jamais posé de problème lors des 2 passages au sav.

La seconde fois le gars était étonné de trouver un disque de 320 Go dans le mac, sans réfléchir je lui ai dis l'avoir changé moi même  aucune réaction du gars en question.


----------



## Viablub (29 Avril 2010)

OK merci, oui si c'est la même peinture bleu que celle qui a sur les vis de la coque c'est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

Cela n'enlève pas la garantie sur les MacBook Pro unibody .


----------



## iSchamber (29 Avril 2010)

Bon, c'est sur, on a tous peur que notre ordi claque, mais perso, je suis pas accros à la garantie. Sur mes 5 macs, je n'ai eu qu'un disque dur de mort dans le premier mois d'achat ... Au pire, si y'a un truc qui pète, je remonte l'ordinateur comme d'origine, et puis on voit ! ;-)


----------



## Viablub (2 Mai 2010)

Voilà je vais me lancer. Par contre pour l'Optibay il faut prendre quel modèle?

Je sais que c'est du SATA comme c'est un MBP de 2010. 

Il faut prendre ce modèle: OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B?


----------



## iSchamber (2 Mai 2010)

C'est celui-là, pour disque dur en SATA, et un branchement interne de la baie en SATA. En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai pris pour le dernier MacBook (white)


----------



## Viablub (2 Mai 2010)

Vous avez prix lequel pour le dernier macbook white, il me semblais que sur les unibody c'était bien du SATA.


----------



## iSchamber (2 Mai 2010)

Celui-là OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B
Y'a une petite modif' à faire, mais ça le fait ...


----------



## Viablub (2 Mai 2010)

Quelle est la modif à faire?

Voilà j'ai commandé le OBHD9-SATA-SATA-B

Pour ceux qui sont intéressé, c'est pas énorme mais c'est toujours ça, vous pouvez avoir 5% sur la commande avec le code: FB072808


----------



## iSchamber (2 Mai 2010)

Pour ceux qui l'attendait, voici le petit tutorial expliquant le montage d'un second disque dur dans un MacBook 13" Unibody blanc.

C'est par ici ...

Une petite vidéo est en montage pour vous montrer la différence de vélocité, avant et après la manip' !


----------



## noibe02 (3 Mai 2010)

Par contre; est-ce qu'il est possible de booter sur un lecteur de CD externe (pour une réinstallation d'OSX par exemple) une fois que le superdrive est monté? Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que ce n'était pas faisable...


----------



## iSchamber (3 Mai 2010)

Bien sur que tu peux installer OSX a partir d'un lecteur externe. Une autre option en clé USB est possible, j'expliquerais comment faire bientôt sur mon blog ...


----------



## noibe02 (3 Mai 2010)

Ah ok.
Tant mieux alors, mais c'est vrai que c'est peut être encore plus pratique avec une clé USB....


----------



## sclicer (3 Mai 2010)

JE viens de lire tout le thread. Et je meurt d'envie de redonner une seconde jeunesse à mon Imac 24" alu ( janvier 2008).

Auriez-vous connaissance  de tuto pour changer DD, rajouter un second DD à la place du superdrive etc.. 

Encore chapeau.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Mai 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> JE viens de lire tout le thread. Et je meurt d'envie de redonner une seconde jeunesse à mon Imac 24" alu ( janvier 2008).
> 
> Auriez-vous connaissance  de tuto pour changer DD, rajouter un second DD à la place du superdrive etc..
> 
> Encore chapeau.



Mais pour un Imac je te déconseille de le faire seul :

La plaque en verre c'est une vraie horreur, la moindre poussière qui se glisse et tu est bon pour tout redémonter.

Ensuite compte tenu du fait que l'on peut mettre un HD de 2 TO, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de remplacer le superdrive par un HD devra être en 2,5' donc limité à 640 GO.

Mon Imac Alu de 2007 va bientôt passer dans un centre pour cette greffe d'un nouveau HD, et un nettoyage des poussières et des ventilos.


----------



## sclicer (3 Mai 2010)

passer dans un centre c'est à dire ? J'ai toujours mon applecare jusqu'en mars 2011, je la perdrais en passant par ce centre ?


----------



## BigMac50 (3 Mai 2010)

Salut 

je pense que emmanuel94 voulait dire qu'il allait déposer son mac dans un apple store ou un apple prenium reseller pour faire cette maintenance


----------



## alnilam (8 Mai 2010)

Tres interessant cette manipulation.
Neanmoins, je me pose la question avec Time machine

Si mon systeme est sur le SSD, mes données dans le HDD (avec Home en chemin d'acces) et que je branche un disque dur externe pour le time machine, il faut sauvegarder quelle partition ? 

Mon data et/ou mon systeme ?


----------



## iSchamber (8 Mai 2010)

Ça sauvegarde tout ... SSD + HDD. Tu peux exclure les dossiers que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder quand même.


----------



## alnilam (8 Mai 2010)

Mais il faut que le disque dur externe special time machine soit plus gros que le SSD+HDD, n'est ce pas ?

Donc 128 + 500 = 628 donc disque dur externe 640 ou 1To !!!


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Mai 2010)

alnilam a dit:


> Mais il faut que le disque dur externe special time machine soit plus gros que le SSD+HDD, n'est ce pas ?
> 
> Donc 128 + 500 = 628 donc disque dur externe 640 ou 1To !!!



Ca va dépendre de si tu remplis les 628 Go. C'est par rapport à la taille des données, pas des disques (en gros, taille totale des données + les modifications au fur et à mesure).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Ca va dépendre de si tu remplis les 628 Go. C'est par rapport à la taille des données, pas des disques (en gros, taille totale des données + les modifications au fur et à mesure).



Et a cela, il faut. ajouter 10Go pour les modifications Time Machine environ  
Sinon , passez par la solution clonage,  plus simple quand même .


----------



## alnilam (9 Mai 2010)

Une autre question : si je prends un ssd pour reduire le bruit que je rajoute un optical bay, le disque de l'optocalbay fera aurant de bruit... Don plus d'interet...


----------



## iSchamber (9 Mai 2010)

alnilam a dit:


> Une autre question : si je prends un ssd pour reduire le bruit que je rajoute un optical bay, le disque de l'optocalbay fera aurant de bruit... Don plus d'interet...



L'avantage du SSD est plus au niveau des performances. Néanmoins tu auras toujours le "bruit" du HDD classique, mais personnellement celui fournit par Apple n'est pas très bruyant je trouve. Niveau bruit, tu économises celui du Superdrive au boot ... C'est déjà ça !


----------



## sebusmalus (17 Mai 2010)

La tentation est bien présente ... 

D'autres retour sur cette configuration ?

Seb


----------



## Viablub (20 Mai 2010)

Voilà j'ai tout reçu et j'ai fait l'installation qui s'est fait sans soucis. 

Le seul point négatif c'est que le disque dur WD de 640GB est ultra bruyant mais cela dépend pas de l'Optibay. 

Pour ceux qui voulaient avoir des informations concernant l'autonomie. J'ai fait un test après l'installation:
Le test à été fait sur un MBP 2010 de 2,4Ghz, luminosité à 40% et clavier éteint, avec itunes ouvert qui lit une musique en boucle, firefox qui rafraichissait toute les 5s et mail qui relevait les mail toute les minutes. Wifi et bluetooth activé avec une Magic Mouse. La batterie est à 95% de vie. Le résultat est de 4h56min. 

Concernant le SSD j'ai finalement opté pour un SSD Kingston de 30GB, le Intel de 80GB à été mis dans un autre mac. J'ai été impressionné par le rapidité de ce SSD d'entré de gamme, qui supporte le TRIM. Il est serte pas aussi rapide que l'intel mais j'obtiens un démarrage en 13s sachant que j'ai 140 applications, et que j'ai supprimé tout les startupitems pas important et les deamons.


----------



## iSchamber (20 Mai 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Voilà j'ai tout reçu et j'ai fait l'installation qui s'est fait sans soucis.
> Pour ceux qui voulaient avoir des informations concernant l'autonomie. J'ai fait un test après l'installation:
> Le test à été fait sur un MBP 2010 de 2,4Ghz, luminosité à 40% et clavier éteint, avec itunes ouvert qui lit une musique en boucle, firefox qui rafraichissait toute les 5s et mail qui relevait les mail toute les minutes. Wifi et bluetooth activé avec une Magic Mouse. La batterie est à 95% de vie. Le résultat est de 4h56min.



Et par rapport à avant ? Ca donne quoi ?


----------



## Viablub (21 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai pas fait de test complet avant l'installation. Je vais faire les même test que ce de MacGeneration dans le test du MBP 13 2010 pour pouvoir comparer plus facilement.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mai 2010)

- disque dur de 500 GO en 7200 Tour pour les données
- disque SSD de 48 GO dans le port express card avec le système MAC OS et les principales applications

Est ce que c'est judicieux puisque le prix de l'ensemble va chercher dans les 350  ce y compris l'installation du DD par un centre agréé ?


----------



## pepes003 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l&#8217;acquisition d&#8217;un macbook pro 13 pouce 2.4Ghz neuf sur l&#8217;Apple Store mais j&#8217;ai déjà un souci. (1er switch et découverte de l&#8217;univers Apple)

J&#8217;ai procédé comme mentionné ci-dessus à l&#8217;upgrade de l&#8217;ordi :
-	Changement du SuperDrive par un OpticalBay de MacWay
-	Ajout d&#8217;un HDD Seagate 7200.4 (500Go à 7200tr) dans l&#8217;OpticalBay
-	Remplacement du HDD d&#8217;origine par un SSD Intel Postville 80Go

J&#8217;ai fait cet upgrade (sans aucun pb) dès réception du Mbpro il y a 2 jours.

Ca va donc faire 2 jours que je constate que l&#8217;ordi est bruyant. Trop bruyant.
Pas à cause du HDD Seagate (que j&#8217;entends presque jamais gratter) mais à cause du ventilateur. En effet, celui-ci est toujours à 2000tr et dépasse rarement les 40 degrés (iStat), ce qui parait normal, mais il s&#8217;entend beaucoup trop.
Par exemple, à midi, ma copine qui était à 2 mètres de moi + TV allumée, elle entendait le souffle du ventilo.  (même son Packard Bell s&#8217;entend beaucoup moins)

Alors questions : 
1)	L&#8217;installation de l&#8217;OpticalBay laisse-t-il un « jour » faisant entendre beaucoup plus le souffle du ventilo ?
2)	Y a-t-il des cas avérés de problème de ventilation des nouveaux MbPro 13 pouces ?
3)	Une solution ? (à part le redémontage complet pour le remettre d&#8217;origine et appel à Apple)

PS : je n&#8217;ai jamais démarré l&#8217;ordi en configuration d&#8217;origine, donc, je n&#8217;ai pas de point commun avant/après l&#8217;installation de l&#8217;OpticalBay.

Merci par avance les Mac&#8217;users.

Anthony.


----------



## p.boussaguet (16 Juin 2010)

A 2000 tr/min, ton ventilo devrait être inaudible !

Donc, soit la vitesse de rotation est fausse et il faut ouvrir pour vérifier que tu n'as pas débranché un truc par inadvertance, soit il tourne bien à 2000 tr/min mais un truc "coincé" dedans provoque le bruit et il faut alors démonter pour vérifier.

Au final, je démonterais le capot pour vérifier déjà ces points là.

tiens nous au jus ...


----------



## Skyhawk (16 Juin 2010)

Je me permets de me greffer à ce sujet : mon MBP 13" C2D 2.66 ventile à 1990 / 2000 rpm (selon istat) à faible charge.
Jamais ouvert, pourtant, le ventilateur est bruyant (bien plus que sur mon ex MB de 2007)

Cela est apparu quelques jours après l'achat où j'ai fait de la vidéo (là le ventilateur s'est envolé ) et il n'est jamais revenu au silence : dois-je en conclure que j'ai un souci ?


----------



## pepes003 (16 Juin 2010)

Merci p.boussaguet pour ces conseils, je vais tout de même vérifier (sans conviction car je suis sure du montage).

@Skyhawk : je pense que nous avons le même soucis de ventilation...


----------



## pepes003 (16 Juin 2010)

Comme annoncé, je viens faire un retour.

Après test, le problème ne venait pas du ventilateur mais du HDD Seagate 500Go 7200.4
Il faisait un bruit similaire à un ventilo qui tourne presque à fond.
(pour faire le test, j'avais bloqué 2s le ventilo)

J'ai installé le HDD d'origine dans l'OpticalBay et tout va bien : aucun bruit, aucune nuisance à 2000tr/mn

Conclusion : renvoi du HDD chez Macway.


Au passage, savez-vous si chez Macway ils font un remboursement par virement ou par bon d'achat obligatoire ?


----------



## Skyhawk (17 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ton retour.


----------



## pepes003 (16 Août 2010)

Petit FeedBack après quelques mois d'utilisations :

- Perf du SSD : je n'ai noté (pas de bench' hein... c'est du ressenti) aucune perte de perf' due à la non gestion du trim sous OS X. L'accès au dossier est toujours aussi rapide, tout est un régal. Ce Postville est vraiment bon (le 80Go).

- Autonomie : rien à signaler. Tout est ok, après recharge complète et en mode surf WiFi sur le web avec luminosité à 50% et rétro éclairage faible, le MBPro indique plus de 10h d'autonomie.

- Plus de SuperDrive : il me manque pas des masses le SD. Juste, j'ai été embêté pour iLife car je l'avais pas installé au tout début. Les DVD Snow Leo & iLife ne fonctionnent pas avec mon graveur de DvD externe LG. Je peux lire n'importe quoi SAUF ces 2 DVD... Va savoir... Ma solution : passer par internet (je vous passe les détails) car j'avais pas le courage de tout démonter pour réinstaller mon SD+installe du DVD iLife + remontage de l'OpticalBay.

- Poids : lol, pas évident de voir une différence entre avant et après l'installation de l'OpticalBay.

=> conclusion : c'est nickel à tout point de vue. J'ai la réactivité du SSD, le stockage du HDD traditionnel et le manque de SD ne me gène pas du tout.


----------



## killers460 (18 Août 2010)

J'ai une petite question si je met un SSD intel postville 80 GO et que dans l'opticalbay je met un momentus xt 500 go les perfs seront meilleur que si je met un simple momentus??(à 7200 tr/min)


----------



## pepes003 (25 Août 2010)

killers460 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question si je met un SSD intel postville 80 GO et que dans l'opticalbay je met un momentus xt 500 go les perfs seront meilleur que si je met un simple momentus??(à 7200 tr/min)



Pas de raison que le XT soit plus rapide...
Il est utile en tant que primary drive (afin de stocker les fichiers de boot les plus utilisés dans la partie rapide du disque(SSD)). En secondary, il n'offre pour moi aucun avantage.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je serais intéressé par ta bidouille , je possède un MBP Unibody (Octobre 2008) , j'ai cru comprendre que le montage est différent selon le modèle 2008 ou 2010 si quelqu'un a fait la manipulation sur un MBP Unibody d'Octobre 2008 ce serais bien s'il pouvais me posté des captures qui montre la différence entre le montage du modèle 2008 et 2010 car ça me fais un peu peur tout le monde est passé par la.

En faite j'aimerais mettre 2 HDD pour avoir une grande capacité de Stockage comme j'utilise plus mon Superdrive tout façon avec la mise à jour du firmware , il veut plus rien lire et écrire au moins l'emplacement sera comblé.

Voila ce que j'aimerais faire:

Mettre un Western Digital Scorpio blue 1 To 12,5 mm dans l'emplacement de la baie disque dur du MBP Unibody d'après un commentaire sur materiel.net d'un acheteur , il ya pas de problème pour le logé dedans

Par contre la question que je me pose que j'ai essayé de cherché mais j'ai trouvé personne qui à fait ça est-ce possible de mettre un Disque Dur de 12,5mm dans l'emplacement du Optical Bay Hard Drive Caddy ça m'intéresserais assez car avoir 2 DD de 1 To ça m'éviterais d'emmener tout mes DD externes en déplacement 

Si le Disque Dur de 12,5 mm passe pas je prendrais une gamme en dessous comme le 640 go qui à une hauteur de 9,5 mm contrairement au modèle 750 go & 1 To de chez WD à 12,5 mm.

Sinon pour le Superdrive comme il marche plus je compte acheté quand j'aurais les finances un Graveur Plextor Blue Ray B940SA 12x Interne enfermé dans un boitier externe ICY Box 5,25" je le brancherais en eSata sur mon MBP Unibody 2008 grâce à l'achat d'une ExpressCard 34/54 avec 2 ports eSata ça devrais marché du tonnerre enfin de la HD sous Mac si on attend Steve on peux attendre longtemps lool


Merci pour votre aide @ bientot


----------



## Neta (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question concernant les SSD, tout le monde parle du X25-M 80Go de Intel, j'ai vu chez Materiel.net un OCZ Vertex Series 96Go (http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/58034-Vertex_Series_96_Go_S_ATA_II.html?promocode=11565#carac) . Serait-il mieux que le Intel ? 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Août 2010)

@ Wizzard35 : jette un coup d'oeil sur les guides d'iFixit (http://www.ifixit.com/Browse/MacBook_Pro).


----------



## totof66 (25 Septembre 2010)

C'est bien tentant de faire cette modif


----------



## pepes003 (28 Septembre 2010)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je serais intéressé par ta bidouille , je possède un MBP Unibody (Octobre 2008) , j'ai cru comprendre que le montage est différent selon le modèle 2008 ou 2010 si quelqu'un a fait la manipulation sur un MBP Unibody d'Octobre 2008 ce serais bien s'il pouvais me posté des captures qui montre la différence entre le montage du modèle 2008 et 2010 car ça me fais un peu peur tout le monde est passé par la.
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, je pense que ça va vibrer un max dans ton MBP.
Pas de 12.5mm dans l'optical.

A ta place, j'opterai pour le même HDD en primary, mais un 5k tr/mn dans l'optical.

Après oui, ça doit pas être mal un MBP 1To500, eSATA, Graveur BR ext, écran mat


----------



## pablog (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'attends un caddy pour mon macbook pro peryn ( SATA pour le HD et ATA pour le Superdrive).
J'hésite entre l'achat d'un petit SDD qui prendra la place du HDD actuel (ce dernier allant dans le caddy et sera donc limité il me semble par le ATA ) OU l'achat d'un second HDD (identique à celui que j'ai déjà seagate momentus 7200tr 500GO: ref ST9500420AS) pour créer un raid 0 entre les 2.

La différence de prix entre la première option (160euro d'occas pour un intel SDD 80 Go) et la seconde (64 euro) me fait réfléchir.

Croyez-vous que les performance d'un raid 0 où le premier disque est sur un cntroleur SATA et le second sur un ATA augmente vraiment les performance par rapport au HDD seul en SATA ?

Je travaille pas mal en videoHD et même si j'ai l'habitude de bosser avec des médias sur Disque Dur externe en FW 800 j'aimerais tout de même (si je prends un sdd) que le travail sur des données stockées sur le HDD interne (en ATA donc) ne rende pas le gain apporté par la puissance du SDD caduque. 

La question est donc de savoir si une appli boostée par le SDD ne perd pas toute sa vitesse d'exécution en bossant sur des données stockée sur le HDD (branché sur le port ATA). Somme nul donc ...

Un raid0 de 2 HDD 7200 aurait l'avantage de relever considérablement le débit des données ( entre un ATA seul et un raid 0 SATA/ATA, y a pas photo non ?) même si l'application qui les exploite tourne sur un ensemble moins rapide que le SDD.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui auraient une expérience de RAID 0 PATA/ATA sur un peryn 15'4 2,4gHz par exemple ainsi que sur une config SSD sur SATA et HDD sur ATA .

pg


----------



## silos (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

L'intérêt d'un SSD est la réactivité générale du Mac : démarrage, extinction, lancement et accès aux applications.

Je pense que ta machine sera nettement plus réactive en installant 1 SSD + 1 HDD plutôt que 2 HDD en raid 0.

De plus, je ne suis pas persuadé qu'un Raid 0 logiciel entre 2 HDD ATA/SATA soit des plus réactif.

Pour moi la solution optimum reste 1 SSD pour Mac OS X + 1 HDD pour les données.

Cette solution permettra entre autre de créer une partition de sauvegarde de ton système + applications sur le HDD ce qui te permettra de booter dessus en cas de soucis, alors qu'un Raid 0, en cas de plantage tu perdras tout.

Si le coût du SSD te semble trop élevé, n'hésite pas à en prendre un plus petit et moins rapide, qui t'apportera tout de même un sacré coup de boost.

Je ne vois pas de différence entre mon SSD intel 40Go installé dans mon MBP et mon SSD intel 80Go installé dans mon MacPro.


----------



## pablog (4 Octobre 2010)

merci beaucoup pour ce retour.


Dernière question...
En terme de vitesse (on va dire globalement), y a t il une différence notable entre un HDD 200 Go 5400tr (celui d'origine dans le macbook pro) connecté au port SATA et un HDD seagate momentus 7200tr 500 GO connecté au port ATA du macbookpro ?

cela finirait de me convaincre


merci


----------



## Dr Troy (5 Octobre 2010)

Je rajouterais que constituer un raid0 dans un portable augmente les risques de perte de données (vu que si un des deux disques casse, tu perds toutes les données). Et comme dis plus haut, un raid logiciel est beaucoup moins efficace qu'un (véritable) raid matériel.


----------



## pablog (5 Octobre 2010)

... alors dernière question qui finirait vraiment de me convaincre de ne rien changer au prix où sont les SSD.

Si jamais j'installais un SDD sur le port sata et deplace mon HDD SATA  7200 tr 500 Go SEAgate vers le port ATA du super drive (en place et  lieux avec un caddy)

Ne croyez vous pas que la chute de débit serait pour mes données trop importante ?

Je voudrais en fait pouvoir utiliser le HDD 500 Go comme disque de  travail (média) quand je monte sur Final Cut Pro en HD ( XDCAM EX , du  35Mb/s mais qui demandent à être décompréssé par le proc car c'est du  long GOP).
Cela pour m'épargner parfois de trimballer un disque firewire 800. 

Voilà en gros ce qui me préoccupe : le comportement du HHD interne SATA sur un prort ATA.
Voilà aussi pourquoi j'aimerais avoir des retours à propos de la  comparaison entre mon ancien HDD d'origine (hitachi 5400 tr 200 Go SATA  sur le port interne SATA) et mon nouveau HDD (SATA 7200 tr 500 Go  SEAgate) sur le port ATA. 

BOn je vais déjà faire un test en plaçant le hitachi là où il était  (SATA interne) et le HDD seagate dans le caddy. On verra dejà comment se  comporte FCP. avec des données sur le part ATA.


si vous avez des retours sur ce genre de config 
merci

pour le raid j'ai suivi les arguments de ce lien

http://www.coolriders.org/2010/02/27/monter-un-macbook-pro-en-raid/
Ce M. semble obtenir des gains appréciables m^me si il s'agit d'un raid logiciel.

mais vos retours me sont tout aussi précieux.


merci

PS: pour ce qui releve de la sécurité des données, j'ai de toute façon l'habitude de  sauvegarder mes données et système avec Carbon Copy Cloner (peut-être devrais me  mettre à time machine!!!)


----------



## Dr Troy (5 Octobre 2010)

Pour le PATA, la norme est limitée à 100Mb/s, faut voir si ton disque est capable de dépasser ce débit  Si ce n'est pas le cas tu ne devrais pas voir de différence.

L'intérêt de mettre le SSD et le disque classique est d'utiliser ce dernier pour du stockage, si tu bosses dessus, tu auras logiquement les performances du disque classique pour tout ce qui concerne l'écriture/lecture des fichiers sur lesquels tu bosses, le lancement de l'application et l'application en elle même seront plus rapide, mais ça ralentira dès que tu accèdera à l'autre disque, donc peu d'intérêt.

Par contre tu peux bosser temporairement ton projet sur le SSD puis le transférer une fois fini pour stocker. Mais c'est sûr que ce n'est pas optimal de déplacer les fichiers, surtout pour des projets vidéos qui prennent énormément de place.

Je ne suis pas un pro du RAID, mais c'est sûr que c'est plus performant que sans, après si c'est géré au niveau logiciel, ça va te prendre un peu de puissance processeur (après je pense que ça doit être négligeable vu qu'aujourd'hui c'est généralement les accès disques qui pêchent, et non pas le processeur).


----------



## arnowood (14 Octobre 2010)

Dites concernant l insatll du SSD  
si je comprend bien on doit acheter un adaptateur  que l on place dans la cavité du superdive... et on y placele SSD.

donc, c est soit un ssd soit un superdrive on doit choisir c est bien ca?
impossible de rentrer la chose dans le mbp sans virer le superdrive ?


----------



## David_b (14 Octobre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> donc, c est soit un ssd soit un superdrive on doit choisir c est bien ca?
> impossible de rentrer la chose dans le mbp sans virer le superdrive ?



Avec un bon marteau...


----------



## bmxone (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir lu tout ce post, c'est décidé, je commande un vertex 2 60 go qui complétera mon Hdd Seagate momentus (pas XT)500go.

J'ai tout de même plusieurs questions:

J'aimerais mettre ma biblio du Home sur le SSD, comment mettre et faire reconnaitre par le système les dossiers documents, bureau, images (...) sur le HDD? 
Si je laisse tout le dossier home sur le HDD pensez-vous qu'il y aura de grosses différences en terme de perf?

J'ai commandé un optibay pas cher sur Ebay, je vais donc y mettre mon HDD. Étant donné que je trouve qu'il vibre deja pas mal dans l'emplacement actuel de mon macbook alu 13" je me demandais comment limiter ces vibrations dans l'opitbay? 
Savez-vous s'il y a des points de fixations latérales prévu dans l'optibay? ou alors il faudra trouver un moyen de limiter les vibrations car fer contre fer ca va etre pas top... vous avez des suggestions sur cela?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lecompas (24 Octobre 2010)

bmxone a dit:


> J'aimerais mettre ma biblio du Home sur le SSD, comment mettre et faire reconnaitre par le système les dossiers documents, bureau, images (...) sur le HDD?


Tu peux tenter la manip décrite au bas de cette page. Moi je me suis contenté de le faire appli par appli en faisant _option/alt_ au démarrage d'iTunes par exemple et de mettre mes dossiers importants du HDD dans la marge de gauche du Finder


> Savez-vous s'il y a des points de fixations latérales prévu dans l'optibay? ou alors il faudra trouver un moyen de limiter les vibrations car fer contre fer ca va etre pas top... vous avez des suggestions sur cela?


Sur la _bay_ que j'ai installée, il y a 4 vis à mettre par dessous: ça bouge pas.


----------



## bmxone (26 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup Lecompas.

Je vais regarder tout ca...


----------



## CorbeilleNews (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur un MBP unibody de 2008 je me  demande quel serait le meilleur choix pour l'emplacement du SSD : à la  place du disque dur ou à la place du SuperDrive avec une OptiBay ?

J'ai lu qu'il y avait sur certains ordi des problèmes de ralentissements  ou de gels d'écrans temporaires quand on boot sur le port du  SuperDrive, est toujours le cas ?

Je suis intéressé par cette solution car elle permet d'être :

- plus silencieuse (le SSD ne vibre pas dans l'OptiBay mais le disque dur c'est moins sûr)
- plus sécurisante pour le disque dur car il reste sur Silent Blocs
- on peut mettre un disque de 12.5mm d'épaisseur dans l'emplacement d'origine du disque dur mais pas dans l'OptiBay

Y a t-il une différence de rapidité ? Car si il n'y en a pas autant  laisser le disque dur à sa place sur les silent blocs (et pouvoir y  mettre un disque de 12.5mm d'épaisseur pour le stockage) et mettre ainsi  le SSD qui ne craint rien et ne vibre pas dans l'OptiBay à la place du SuperDrive.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## David_b (24 Novembre 2010)

CorbeilleNews a dit:


> - plus silencieuse (le SSD ne vibre pas dans l'OptiBay *mais le disque dur c'est moins sûr*)


Pourquoi un SSD vibrerait-il ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Pourquoi un SSD vibrerait-il ?



Tsss...   Le Monsieur propose de mettre le SSD dans la baie justement parce que le SSD ne vibre pas (contrairement au HDD dont l'adaptateur pourrait faire office de caisse de résonance).


----------



## CorbeilleNews (24 Novembre 2010)

Merci Pascal_TTH et vous autres vous le mettez ou le SSD ?


----------



## David_b (24 Novembre 2010)

Hello Pascal  



CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Merci Pascal_TTH et vous autres vous le mettez ou le SSD ?



Ha ben excuse ma pauvre tête de piaf de pas avoir saisi la subtilité ô combien remarquable de ton propos....

Perso, j'ai mis 2 SSD dans mon MBP (que j'ai revendu). Désolé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde

Je suis Possesseur d'un Macbook Pro Unibody de Octobre 2008 , Mon SD m'a laché depuis pas mal de temps

j'avais posté ya quelques temps, j'ai préféré attendre  et voir ce que je pouvais faire avec ma machine, j'aimerais avoir quelques conseil pour évité de me trompé


Pour le Caddy faut que je prenne:


OBHD9-SATA-B

ou celui la y'en a qui disent qui faut enlevé la face noir car ça rentrais mal donc autant prendre une version sans la face noir:

est-ce que celle la passe:

OBHD9-SATA-NF (No Faceplate for slot-loading) 

Je vais mettre mon WD Scorpio Blue 5400 trs/min 500 go pour l'instant , il me sert de système + stockage actuellement


J'ai regardé les comparatifs SSD , je trouve ça encore chère mais bon j'ai fais mon choix pour un 60/64 Go:

OCZ SSD 2.5" Vertex 2 E Series 60 Go Sata II 

ou 

Crucial SSD 2.5" 64 Go Sata III 

apparemment le Crucial en a dans le ventre , j'aimerais avoir vos avis la dessus pour le choix d'un SSD de cette capacité.


Sinon j'ai 2 questions que je me pose comme j'ai plus de lecteur optique pour faire la mise à jour du firmware pour un SSD

Est-ce que c'est possible avec l'Utilitaire du Disque de Mac OS de restauré l'image d'un firmware sur une clef USB pour le mettre à jour en bootant dessus  comme si j'installais Snow Leopard avec ma clef USB ?

Y'a t'il des pertes de Go sur un SSD comme les Disques Durs Mécaniques capacité annoncé 500 Go et une fois formaté 468 Go?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## iSchamber (29 Novembre 2010)

Le disque dur du MacBook Pro est en PATA ou SATA ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

sur mon MBP Unibody 2008 , il est en Sata


----------



## iSchamber (29 Novembre 2010)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> sur mon MBP Unibody 2008 , il est en Sata



Au cas où, juste pour info, je vends cette baie SATA-SATA que j'utilisais dans mon MacBook. (je sais les modos, c'est pas ici) 
Contacte-moi par mp si tu es intéressé ...


----------



## dj-docks (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour bonjour,
ce thread m'interesse enormement, mais le caddy indiqué est spécifié uniquement pour les Uniboddy, qqn peut confirmer que cela marche avec un penryn (mid 2008) ? si oui je l'achete demain ^^.

ce serait pour utiliser avec un OCZ vertex 2 + 750g momentus 7200 rpm

DockS


----------



## silos (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur la 1ère page du Post, tu trouveras des liens vers Mac Way et newmodeus.com qui vendent des caddy Optical Bay.

Si tu ne connais pas les spécifications techniques de ton MacBook pro concernant l'*interface* : Sata ou Pata, et *la hauteur maxi du caddy*, n'hésite pas à leur envoyer un petit mail pour leur poser la question.

Silos


----------



## dj-docks (30 Novembre 2010)

Etant donné que c'est la meme structure que le tient je voulais justement savoir si tu avais utilisé Le caddy de macway ou celui de newmodeus ^^ ? 
Dans ton post tu parles bien de macway, mais il est précisé uniquement pour unibody sur ton lien, d'où mon interogation 


DockS

edit : ou alors c'est l'adaptateur que macway ne vend plus que tu as utilisé et macway redirige ton lien.
Pour ce qui est de la hauteur c'est bien 9.5mm, pour P  ou S -ATA... du mal à trouver l'info. Dans le à propos de ce mac je peux le trouver ?

edit 2 : d'après macrumor (http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=458553) les superdrive apple '08 sont des PATA, il me faut donc la baie de NM, avec une Baie PATA, on peut mettre qu'un HDD PATA ?? 
Ton DD dans ton premier post ne serait donc pas compatible ? 
Ou alors c'est la raison pr laquelle on change de place le DD et le SSD... ?
je suis perdu là...


----------



## silos (30 Novembre 2010)

dj-docks a dit:


> Etant donné que c'est la meme structure que le tient je voulais justement savoir si tu avais utilisé Le caddy de macway ou celui de newmodeus ^^ ?
> Dans ton post tu parles bien de macway, mais il est précisé uniquement pour unibody sur ton lien, d'où mon interogation
> 
> 
> ...




L'adaptateur PATA - SATA n'est plus vendu par MacWay et mon lien a effectivement été redirigé vers un autre produit non compatible avec les MacBookPro disposant d'un graveur en PATA.

Il faut le commander aux States ou écrire à MacWay en leur précisant bien les caractéristiques de ton graveur.

C'est effectivement parcequ'il s'agit d'une interface PATA que j'ai mis mon disque dur à la place du Superdrive et mon SSD à la place du disque dur puisqu'il s'agit de la seule interface SATA disponible.

Quand à la hauteur max, je ne me souviens plus où j'avais trouvé l'info, mais ce n'est pas dans A propos de ce Mac.
Relis les posts ou cherche des sujets qui en parlent sur Google en précisant bien ton modèle.

Pour le disque dur que tu vas insérer dans l'adaptateur, il s'agit bien d'un SATA.
C'est l'interface de l'adaptateur qui le transforme en PATA lorsqu'il est inséré dans le Mac.
:hein:
On s'y perd.

Bon courage.


----------



## dj-docks (1 Décembre 2010)

Ahhh ! cela commence à s'éclaircir, merci beaucoup.

La baie est donc un adaptateur PATA - SATA avec une hauteur max de 9,5mm et seulement en vente chez newmodeus, je vais leur faire un petit mail effectivement pas me planter dans les numéros de séries aussi nombreux soit-ils.

DockS qui commence à y voir plus clair ^^


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Je recherche désespérement quel est le nom exact des pas de vis pour le disque dur car j'en ai foiré un ya fort longtemps , j'aimerais bien le remplacé 

j'ai beau cherché j'en ai jamais trouvé 

c'est les 4 petit vis de coté du DD:







J'en ai trouvé ici mais bon je trouve ça chère pour des vis la référence Screw(Vis)  Torx T6 Pkg 5


http://ipod.macrecycling.com/hard-d...g-macbook-13-aluminum-2ghz24ghz-p-104752.html


je vais essayé trouvé moins chère si vous en trouvé ce serais génial


----------



## Ruiz.Xvr (8 Décembre 2010)

*M*erci au retour ^^, cela m'interesse largement !!

*J*uste une question, n'étant pas tres adroit ... est il possible de payer quelqu'un (en boutique informatique) pour effectuer ce montage ? ainsi que le bootage la partition etc etc ?
Si oui, a combien s'élèverait la facture ? 

*J*e vois que les personnes effectuant ce procédé achètent tous un nouveau HDD mais l'ancien n'est pas utilisable ? 

*S*i l'on utilise l'ancien, une partition avec l'OS est elle nécessaire vu qu'il est déjà dessus non ?

*Edit:*
*J*'ai lu que le TRIM n'était pas supporté par l'OS, faut-il attendre Lion pour que l'utilisation d'un SSD soit optimale ?  (et plus simple pour les non-initié au trifouillage d'élite comme moi ^^)

*D*e même j'ai lu que lorsque l'on mettait en veille, seul le SSD passait en veille et non le HDD, Est-ce vrai ? (d'ou la perte d'autonomie possible)

*Y*-aurait-il un gain d'autonomie en retirant simplement le Superdrive sans le remplacer par autre chose ? (voir un sent bon ^^)


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2010)

Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> [*J*uste une question, n'étant pas tres adroit ... est il possible de payer quelqu'un (en boutique informatique) pour effectuer ce montage ? ainsi que le bootage la partition etc etc ?
> Si oui, a combien s'élèverait la facture ?


En boutique ils peuvent te le faire, mais vu l'heure de main d'oeuvre :rateau:
Surtout qu'en achetant pas le matos chez eux, ils ne vont pas te louper
(j'avais interpelé un concess' dans le Sud Ouest, il me prenait un peu moins de 100 euros pour un changement de disque dur sur un MacBook + clone, en 2008 )




Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> *J*e vois que les personnes effectuant ce procédé achètent tous un nouveau HDD mais l'ancien n'est pas utilisable ?


Tu achètes un boitier externe, auto alimenté, pour disques durs 2,5" et te voilà avec un disque externe 




Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> [*S*i l'on utilise l'ancien, une partition avec l'OS est elle nécessaire vu qu'il est déjà dessus non ?


?? pas compris


----------



## CorbeilleNews (8 Décembre 2010)

> *J*uste une question, n'étant pas tres adroit ... est il possible  de payer quelqu'un (en boutique informatique) pour effectuer ce montage ?  ainsi que le bootage la partition etc etc ?
> Si oui, a combien s'élèverait la facture ?



Tu es de où ? Moi je l'ai déjà fait plein de fois et comme c'est mon boulot, je ne te demande rien en plus


----------



## Ruiz.Xvr (8 Décembre 2010)

*D*onc il vaut mieux que je monte moi même le SSD, mais la manip sur le Superdrive je préfère vraiment le faire faire par quelqu'un ... (j'ai démonté mon BB 9700 j'ai vraiment faillit faire sauter plusieurs nappes et j'ai perdu une vis ... et c'était nettement plus simple je pense ...), je préfère payer 50 &#8364; (j'espère pas plus) que d'avoir à l'envoyer en réparation ^^

*Q*uand je parlais de l'utiliser, je pensait le connecter à l'adaptateur et le placer a la place du Superdrive ^^

*E*t l'OS est déjà sur ce HDD, de ce fait un clone est quand même nécessaire ? (euh peut etre que je me trompe sur le sens de clone ... pour moi esprit évoluant dans une autre dimension ^^, c'est une copie du systeme)

*Edit*: je n'avais pas vu ton message CorbeilleNew, c'est tres gentil de te proposer !! J'attends encore un peu que noel porte ses fruits (pognon pognon ^^) pour mettre en oeuvre mes projets mais je note desuite le pseudo généreux ^^ Merci ^^


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2010)

Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> *E*t l'OS est déjà sur ce HDD, de ce fait un clone est quand même nécessaire ? (euh peut etre que je me trompe sur le sens de clone ... pour moi esprit évoluant dans une autre dimension ^^, c'est une copie du systeme)


Tu peux étendre cette notion de "copie du systeme" à copie "de tout le disque dur".
Tu fais donc un clone bootable, que tu peux démarrer et qui comporte toutes tes données (à date du dernier clone, of course !). Très très pratique.

Ex. ton disque dur interne lâche, tu branches ton clone (à jour) tu démarres dessus et tu continues ton travail le temps que le nouveau disque dur (commandé) te soit livré


----------



## Ruiz.Xvr (8 Décembre 2010)

*J*e résume sans les question auxquelles on m'a donné réponse ^^:

*P*eut-on utiliser le disque dur HDD interne (de la config de base) comme HDD (avec adaptateur a la place du superdrive) secondant le SSD ?

*E*st-il mieux de le garder comme HDD externe sur lequel on peut booter au besoin comme tu l'as suggéré et de prendre un HDD peut être plus performant en interne secondaire ?

*J*'ai lu que le TRIM n'était pas supporté par l'OS, faut-il attendre Lion pour que l'utilisation d'un SSD soit optimale ? (et plus simple pour les non-initié au trifouillage d'élite comme moi ^^)

*D*e même j'ai lu que lorsque l'on mettait en veille, seul le SSD passait en veille et non le HDD, Est-ce vrai ? (d'ou la perte d'autonomie possible)

*Y*-aurait-il un gain d'autonomie en retirant simplement le Superdrive sans le remplacer par autre chose ? (voir un sent bon ^^)


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2010)

Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> *P*eut-on utiliser le disque dur HDD interne (de la config de base) comme HDD (avec adaptateur a la place du superdrive) secondant le SSD ?


Oui




Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> *E*st-il mieux de le garder comme HDD externe sur lequel on peut booter au besoin comme tu l'as suggéré et de prendre un HDD peut être plus performant en interne secondaire ?


Mieux, il n'y a que toi qui peut le dire
Par contre, un petit (pas cher) SSD pour booter + applications et un disque dur interne en plus, ça oui, bonne idée.
Mais il faut toujours une sauvegarde de tes données, cad un 2e dd (externe).




Ruiz.Xvr a dit:


> *Y*-aurait-il un gain d'autonomie en retirant simplement le Superdrive sans le remplacer par autre chose ? (voir un sent bon ^^)


Euh je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi


----------



## Ruiz.Xvr (9 Décembre 2010)

*L*e sent bon ... pour avoir un mac qui sent le frais ^^

*S*inon pour gagner un peu en poids, faisant des allers-retours maison/fac avec mes gros Poly ... Ce serait déjà ça ^^

*S*i le TRIM n'est pas supporté par Mac OS X Lion, y aurait-il un moyen manuel de faire ce qu'il fait ? (quitte a le faire une fois par semaine voir plus pour conserver le SSD en forme !)


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (9 Décembre 2010)

Je ne comprend pas le SSD (à la place du HD d'origine) dispose de Mac OS X dessus, puis il a été cloné sur le HD à la place du superdrive, à quoi cela sert d'installer OS X sur deux HD ?
Le clone met-il à jour les deux clones ?
Si tu boots sur l'un et que tu fais des changements cela risque de te donner un OS X diffèrent sur chacun d'eux non ?
Je sais qu'il faut éviter des accés trop fréquent sur le SSD il faut donc bouger la maison sur le HD 500Go, je vous avoue que je m'y perds un peu, j'essaye de regrouper le plus d'infos possibles mais je ne m'y connais pas encore assez hélas.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2010)

Hawaii4ev3r a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas le SSD (à la place du HD d'origine) dispose de Mac OS X dessus, puis il a été cloné sur le HD à la place du superdrive, à quoi cela sert d'installer OS X sur deux HD ?


Non, le système sur le petit SSD puis les données sur le disque dur interne




Hawaii4ev3r a dit:


> Le clone met-il à jour les deux clones ?


Non. Le clone ne met rien à jour. Tu utilises un logiciel qui clone (ccc, super duper) et tu décides de ton disque source et de ton disque destination; si tu veux cloner le même disque sur 2 disques différents, alors tu dois faire l'opération de clonage deux fois.




Hawaii4ev3r a dit:


> Si tu boots sur l'un et que tu fais des changements cela risque de te donner un OS X diffèrent sur chacun d'eux non ?


Of course !


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (9 Décembre 2010)

> Monter le SSD en laissant le Superdrive en place, puis booter sur le cd d'OS X.
> D'autres solutions sont possibles...


à cette étape il y a le SSD à le place du HD d'origine ?

J'ai une config plus récente et je dispose de 130 point sur Xbench, seulement je n'ai que 2Go de RAM DDR3 1067MHz, et le HD d'origine, que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'effectué le remplacement de mon Superdrive par mon Optibay Caddy de chez Newmodeus , ça été difficile les 2 petites vis qu'ils ont mis pour maintenir le superdrive faut être malade , il devais être collé , j'avais tout l'outillage aucun passais , je l'ai joué à la fois bourrin et calculé , j'ai arraché le superdrive vers l'avant comme le metal du Superdrive est souple il à fini par plié

Je sais pas si c'est comme ça  chez vous si vous possédez un  Macbook Pro 15'' Unibody Late 2008 , j'ai un problème pour le WIFI et j'estime que je l'ai bien enlevé j'avais acheté un Spudger pour décollé les nappes collé sur la carte Mère et maintenant la carte Airport n'est plus reconnu dans utilitaire Réseau , Utilitaire Airport et encore moins dans Préférences > Réseau Génial , je suis à moitié dégouté d'ailleurs leur câble c'est pas de la super came car il est collé au Superdrive au remarque bien qu'en vieillissant , il à tendance a s'usé la gaine qui maintient les files s'effrite à moitié chez moi c'est comme ça 

j'ai entendu dire que le Cable WIFI et Webcam sont le même câble sur un MBP Unibody 15'' Late 2008 quand même bizarre ma Webcam marche chez moi si ce cable serais foutu , j'aurais pas eu la Webcam à marché alors pourquoi la Carte Airport marche plus.....

J'ai bien visé dans le coin ou ya une espèce de rondelle incorporé sur le cable WIFI/Webcam comprend pas si quelqu'un à la solution , je suis preneur , je sors pas souvent avec mon Macbook Pro mais bon le Wifi ça sert quand même

Je suis Deg


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

SMC - PRAM à mort rien n'y fais la carte reviendra pas 

je comprend pas sur les plans du site  ifixit le câble noir relis la Webcam et non le WIFI (Carte Airport) ce serais à refaire.

je l'aurais pas fais la manip si je l'emmène dans un Apple Store en plus il est plus garantie.

Je vais raqué à mort niveau manoeuvre et changement de pièce.

c'est vraiment de la saloperie les cartes Airport chez Apple comme les Superdrive au prix qu'on paye les machines faut pas abusé y'en a qui on eu pas mal de problème même sans bricolé l'intérieur pfff

Voila le démontage du Superdrive sur mon modèle si quelqu'un pouvais m'aidé:

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Late-2008-and-Early-2009-Optical-Drive-Replacement/826/1


----------



## Ruiz.Xvr (12 Décembre 2010)

*D*ésolé de m'immiscer dans tes problèmes Wizzard35 mais j'aurais des questions plus "légères" que les tiennes en attendant que quelqu'un te réponde ^^:

*P*référant délocaliser mes travaux de Photoshop sur disque dur externe, je viens de remarquer qu'en tout, (OS + Musique + film), je n'utilisais (sur mon netbook contenant juste l'essentiel et ce dont je me sers, mon fixe étant blindé de cochonneries, que la flemme m'empeche de supprimer ^^) que 46 et quelques Go. 

*D*onc pour le SSD, un 64 voir un 80 seul serait peut-être suffisant, mais j'avais cru comprendre que le HDD améliorait le temps d'ecriture/lecture des "gros" fichiers, aurait-je donc intérêt a prendre:
_ un 40 Go SSD uniquement systeme, et un HDD de 120 par exemple (ou réutiliser celui qui est de base dans le MBP).
_ un 64 voir un peu plus, 80 Go (ou 128 si d'ici que je fasse la manipulation, j'en vois réellement l'utilité pour moi) et tout stocker dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

Pas grave j'ai changé mon pseudo , j'ai fais un nouveau topic pour recensé mon problème au lieu de pollué celui la:

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/carte-airport-inexistante-suite-a-un-remplacement-optibay-534742.html#post7307392


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je souhaitais juste poser quelques question pardon de m'immiscer aussi dans la conversation,
voilà je voulais savoir si c'est facile de se passez de son superdrive ?
Oui je ne l'utilise jamais à part pour mettre le DVD mac OS X, donc je peux facilement acheter une opticalbay Caddy pour mettre un autre DD et au pire un autre lecteur de disque donc la connectique serait en...... USB ????


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2010)

Très dfacile de s'en passer si tu ne l'utilises jamais. Moi je l'utilise alors je ne peux pas m'en passer 

Pour un lecteur externe tu peux aussi choisir du FireWire (400 ou 800 selon ton portable).


----------



## syrah (14 Janvier 2011)

bonjour! 

j'ai suivi tout ce thread avec intérêt puisque je me suis commandé un SSD. J'ai un macbook pro de début 2008 (pas unibody, donc interface SD en PATA)

j'ai encore quelques doutes sur le choix du caddy : il y a plusieurs dimensions et aussi un modèle no faceplate (for slot loading) 
que me conseillez vous?

il y a deux dimensions sur le produit, taille du caddy et taille maximum du HDD, donc moi j'aimerais bien mettre le disque dur d'origine a la place du super drive, mais je ne sais pas combien il fait?? je ne connais pas non plus la taille du super drive

je passe commande direct! 

merci par avance je vais continuer à chercher de mon côté


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Janvier 2011)

La quasi totalité (99%) des disques 2,5 pouces fait 9,5 mm d'épaisseur. 
De mémoire, le superdrive fait aussi 9,5 mm (à confirmer).


----------



## Lecompas (15 Janvier 2011)

syrah a dit:


> j'ai encore quelques doutes sur le choix du caddy : il y a plusieurs dimensions et aussi un modèle no faceplate (for slot loading)
> que me conseillez vous?



Apparemment, ce "no faceplate" est l'équivalent de celui que j'ai installé (dont je parle ici) mais sans la face plastique noire que j'ai dû retirer pour que ça rentre. Donc je dirais que ce modèle devrait te convenir.


----------



## syrah (15 Janvier 2011)

merci lecompas! 
donc 9,5 mm c'est ok 
je vais prendre le même que toi alors


----------



## en_zion_la (15 Janvier 2011)

très intéressant comme fil 
Du coup  je vais recevoir un Macbook Pro 15' i7, 320 Go 5400 tr, 2,66 MGhz dans quelques jours pour remplacer mon macbook 13' qui se fait vieux ; par ailleurs, j'suis passé à Macway m'acheter un SSD OCZ Vertex 2 90 Go. La config rechercher est : supression du superdrive remplacé par le disque dur par celui de mon macbook WD 320 Go qui tourne plus vite 7200 et remplacer le DD d'origine par le SSD.

Pour info, j'ai Time capsule pour faire mes sauvegarde quotidiennes.

Dites-moi si la démarche suivant est 
1 - Je branche tout en suivant les tutos qui vont bien
2 - Je boote sur mon ancien HD
3 - je formate le SSD
4 - J'installe Snow Leopard sur le SSd formaté
5 - MAIS comment dipliqué toutes les application de mon ancien HD vers le SSD :rose: ; suis obliger de tout ré-installer (CD ou .dmg :hein

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières ; j'avoue ne pas avoir vu grand chosse la-dessus.

J'ai bien pensé utiliser ma suavegarde Time Capsule mais le SSD ne fait que 90 Go versus 250 Go pour la sauvegarde Time Capsule.

Au cas où, mon ancien HD est sous Leopard et le SSD sera sous Snow Leopard.
L'upgrade de l'OS de mon ancien HD sera t-elle possible avec CD que je recevrai sans perte de données ?

En espérant de ne pas trop abusé de l'expertise de certain...


----------



## Lecompas (15 Janvier 2011)

en_zion_la a dit:


> J'ai bien pensé utiliser ma suavegarde *Time Capsule* mais le SSD ne fait que 90 Go versus 250 Go pour la sauvegarde Time Capsule.


Tu utilises _time-*machine*_ tu veux dire? Si c'est le cas et que tu installes depuis cette sauvegarde, ça installera un clone de ton système actuel ni plus ni moins. La taille de la sauvegarde augmente avec le temps parce qu'elle enregistre les modif faite par rapport à la précédente sauvegarde. Si tu ne veux que les app sur le SSD mieux vaut repartir de zéro.

La bidouille, c'est sur ton 13" ou 15"?


----------



## en_zion_la (15 Janvier 2011)

Pour cette réponse...
La modif de config est sur mon macbook pro 15'
Effectivement, Time Machine gère les sauvegarde sur le Time Capsule :rose:
je doutais de cette réponse... je suis du coup en train de faire le tour des CDs et autres programmes que j'ai télécharger à droite à gauche...
Preneur s'il existe d'autres alternatives ...


----------



## Silverscreen (28 Février 2011)

J'ai lu à droite et à gauche que le caddy de Macway était conçu avant tout pour les MBP unibody de 2008 et qu'il avait deux fixations décalées par rapport à celles du 15" Unibody de 2010. Donc, que le caddy était fixé essentiellement avec une vis et la seule structure en plastique côté charnière du MBP sur ces derniers. Pas gênant en soi, mais bon, si y'a mieux ailleurs

Quelqu'un sait si Macway a, depuis, changé de modèle pour correspondre aux spécificités des MBPs Unibody 2010-2011, du coup ?

Sinon, est-ce que quelqu'un est passé par le site Optibay.fr (apparemment fabriqué par Fenvi, fabriquant chinois) ? Ça donne quoi (qualité du caddy, fiabilité du site) ?


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> J'ai lu à droite et à gauche que le caddy de Macway était conçu avant tout pour les MBP unibody de 2008 et qu'il avait deux fixations décalées par rapport à celles du 15" Unibody de 2010. Donc, que le caddy était fixé essentiellement avec une vis et la seule structure en plastique côté charnière du MBP sur ces derniers. Pas gênant en soi, mais bon, si y'a mieux ailleurs
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si Macway a, depuis, changé de modèle pour correspondre aux spécificités des MBPs Unibody 2010-2011, du coup ?
> 
> Sinon, est-ce que quelqu'un est passé par le site Optibay.fr (apparemment fabriqué par Fenvi, fabriquant chinois) ? Ça donne quoi (qualité du caddy, fiabilité du site) ?



Si ça t'intéresse, je vends une Optibay SATA-SATA état excellent (normal, dans l'ordi ça bouge pas ) Contact par MP si tu veux ...


----------



## Silverscreen (28 Février 2011)

iSchamber a dit:


> Si ça t'intéresse, je vends une Optibay SATA-SATA état excellent (normal, dans l'ordi ça bouge pas ) Contact par MP si tu veux ...



Ah, désolé, trop tard, j'ai finalement commandé celui de Macway


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

ah dommage, je cédais le mien moitié moins cher ... en excellent état.
Bon upgrade !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

qqn a t-il acheté son caddy sur ebay ?


----------



## bobywankenoby (5 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> qqn a t-il acheté son caddy sur ebay ?


Bonsoir,
Oui!
Et ça marche très bien avec un HDD 640gb!
slts


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

t'as achete lequel ?


----------



## Ghostino (5 Mars 2011)

iSchamber a dit:


> ah dommage, je cédais le mien moitié moins cher ... en excellent état.
> Bon upgrade !!



Salut tu le vends toujours ? Il passerai dans les nouveaux mbp 2011 (j'ai pris le 13") ?


----------



## iSchamber (6 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Salut tu le vends toujours ? Il passerai dans les nouveaux mbp 2011 (j'ai pris le 13") ?



Il faut voir, cherches sur Google sinon ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

@ Ghostino : quand tu auras passé le pas, pour te donner une idée voici un tuto en images : Remplacement superdrive par SSD. Sur un MBP 2011, c'est sensiblement la même chose ...

Pour répondre à ta question, regarde ici sur la dernière photo, le superdrive à l'air d'avoir le même format que mon caddy http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Mid-2010-Optical-Drive-Replacement/4318/4


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

personnellement je prefere mettre le ssd à la place du dd

et le dd à la place du superdrive


----------



## iSchamber (6 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> personnellement je prefere mettre le ssd à la place du dd
> 
> et le dd à la place du superdrive



C'est ce qu'il faut faire bien sûr ...


----------



## Ghostino (6 Mars 2011)

iSchamber a dit:


> Il faut voir, cherches sur Google sinon ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------
> 
> ...



Ok merci de ta réponse je t'ai envoyé un mp 

Sinon oui je compte bien mettre le ssd à la place du dd et le dd à la place du superdrive


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

silos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "Indispensable" je ne pense pas, mais si le constructeur sort des mises à jour c'est certainement pour améliorer le fonctionnement du SSD, alors autant le faire.



Je viens de regarder, et apparement c'est assez compliquer au final : / En plus sur le site intel, je ne trouve que les mises à jour windows :x

Mais l'histoire de gravure, on m'avait demander la même chose pour mettre seven sur mon Netbook et je l'avais fait avec une clé bootable. 

ça marcherai pas aussi pour mettre à jour le SSD ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

y a une règle simple en informatique

si votre matériel fonctionne parfaitement et de façon stable, il n'y a aucun intérêt à vouloir absolument mettre à jour, quitte à perturber la stabilité de ce dernier


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> y a une règle simple en informatique
> 
> si votre matériel fonctionne parfaitement et de façon stable, il n'y a aucun intérêt à vouloir absolument mettre à jour, quitte à perturber la stabilité de ce dernier



Même si ça permet de passer en dessous des 10 secondes en temps de boot ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

lol, j'en suis déjà à 8 secondes de boot avec un Intel X25 postville


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> lol, j'en suis déjà à 8 secondes de boot avec un Intel X25 postville



A oui ? J'ai le même SSD et je suis à 12. Donc faut que je mette tout ça à jour lol.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

ssd acheté en Mai 2010, jamais mis à jour

il fonctionne très bien et de toute façon SL ne gère pas le trim donc je n'avais aucune raison de le mettre à jour


----------



## madaniso (7 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ssd acheté en Mai 2010, jamais mis à jour
> 
> il fonctionne très bien et de toute façon SL ne gère pas le trim donc je n'avais aucune raison de le mettre à jour



Les SSD intels vont bientôt gérer le TRIM apparement et Lion aussi, donc à voir...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Lion gérera le TRIM pour tous les ssd donc bon, pas à s'inquiéter

ça fait plus d'1 an que j'utilise des ssd, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre des perf en baisse

la seule crainte possible avec un ssd, c'est qu'il lâche du jour au lendemain

quiconque est prudent fait régulièrement des backups et c'est bon


----------



## Solun' (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis un peu dans le même cas que celui décrit par le créateur de ce post : upgrader mon MBP15" C2D 2,4 GHz 2008 (Penryn je crois : MacBook Pro 4,1) qui rame un peu...

Pour l'instant, j'ai la config d'origine avec un Hitachi 200Go / 7200 tr/min et un petit up à 4Go de RAM. Mais je bosse avec pas mal de docs ouverts en même temps (obligé), de gros fichiers Word et Excel 2008 + Aperçu + Safari, Mail, iCal, etc. et aussi WinXP via VMware 3.0

Par contre en espace disque, je pourrai me contenter de 128 Go.

Changer pour un nouveau MBP 15" avec un SSD, c'est tout de suite 2000 , avec aussi un nouveau proc, etc, etc, mais mon MBP est encore en super état, je suis pas pour changer à tout bout de champ (2,5 ans c'est pas si vieux) et j'aime bien l'écran mat !

Je me demande donc si installer un SSD de 128 Go (< 200 ) pourrait vraiment améliorer les perfs, ou si c'est plutôt une histoire de processeur, de fréquence de bus RAM. J'ai lu à droite à gauche qu'aujourd'hui il vaut mieux passer au SSD que changer de proc ou rajouter de la RAM...

Pour le choix du SSD : plutôt Crucial ou Vertex ? ou autre ? d'autres points à regarder (SATA I, II, III ? TRIM ?)
Je suis largement newbie... 

Merci.


----------



## Solun' (8 Mars 2011)

Je résume mon propos d'hier pour un MBP Penryn (early 2008) C2D 2,4Ghz / 4Go RAM / 200Go HDD.

Qu'est-ce qui est le plus "limitant" ? Quelles solutions pour un upgrade ?

- le proc C2D => changer de MBP = 1750 à 2000  (avec SSD tant qu'à faire)
- la RAM => upgrade à 6Go (DDR2-667 MHz) voire 8Go (pas sûr que ce soit possible) = 100 à 200 
- le HDD => upgrade en SSD 128Go = 200  environ

Merci pour vos avis et conseils


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

ta becane reste une excellente machine

j'ai un MBP 13" 2010 qui est en C2D 2.4

etant donne que les MBP seront completement repensés en 2012, je vois pas l'interet pour moi d'en changer à 1 an d'une toute nouvelle gamme

fais comme moi, fous lui un SSD et ce sera une toute nouvelle machine

la ram, au dela de 4 Go, bof, ce sera pas de grande utilite

pour le proc, C2D 2.4 c'est un bon proc, sauf si tu as des usages intensifs... encodages, montages HD...

pour moi en tout cas, je considere que changer juste avant une nouvelle gamme, tu risques d'etre frustre apres


----------



## Solun' (8 Mars 2011)

Ouaip : même analyse par rapport au renouvellement complet de la gamme en 2012... et j'attendrai bien encore un peu (2013 pour un discount sur les 2012 lors de la MAJ) pour changer mon MBP qui aura alors 4 ans passés 

En attendant, l'option SSD me séduit, mais pour 200&#8364; et 1 journée de montage/réglages, j'espère que ça change VRAIMENT quelque chose, sinon je touche rien.

Des références, des points à surveiller (SATA I,II,II, TRIM) ?

La RAM me semble un peu légère pour la virtualisation de XP (hier 3Gb de swap), mais apparemment c'est pas terrible de faire du 4+2Go et ma machine supporte pas 8Go...

Edit: OK, je viens de lire quelques posts sur ces sujets. Désolé pour le doublon. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

crucial C300

c'est un sata 3, tu pourras tjrs le reutiliser dans une future becane

trim, tu t'en fous, ce sera géré par Lion de toute façon


----------



## Solun' (9 Mars 2011)

Pas sûr que je passe sous Lion, pas sûr que Lion permette le TRIM sur des SSD-non Apple...

Je lis des choses contradictoires : il vaudrait mieux prendre un SSD sous contrôleur SandForce (OWC, OCZ) qui n'auraient pas besoin de TRIM , pourtant il semblerait que les perfs des Vertex diminuent dans le temps. Les C300 sont sous Marvell mais ont l'air au poil...

Peut-être que je vais attendre la sortie des Vertex 3 et C400 pour avoir un produit plus "up-to-date" (et même moins cher apparemment pour le C400), et évolutif pour une prochaine machine en SATA3... mais sont-ils compatibles SATA1 ?


----------



## Ghostino (9 Mars 2011)

Solun' a dit:


> Pas sûr que je passe sous Lion, pas sûr que Lion permette le TRIM sur des SSD-non Apple...
> 
> Je lis des choses contradictoires : il vaudrait mieux prendre un SSD sous contrôleur SandForce (OWC, OCZ) qui n'auraient pas besoin de TRIM , pourtant il semblerait que les perfs des Vertex diminuent dans le temps. Les C300 sont sous Marvell mais ont l'air au poil...
> 
> Peut-être que je vais attendre la sortie des Vertex 3 et C400 pour avoir un produit plus "up-to-date" (et même moins cher apparemment pour le C400), et évolutif pour une prochaine machine en SATA3... mais sont-ils compatibles SATA1 ?




Qui peut le plus peut le moins donc j imagine que oui


----------



## doudee (9 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un macbook pro late 2008, 15" avec un processeur de 2,4 Ghz et 4 Go de ram.
Pour s'offrir le nouveau macbook pro i7 15" ( 2 Ghz ) il faut débourser la somme de 1800 euros.
Si je me contente d'upgrader le miens en lui mettant un ssd de 256 Go, serait-ll aussi rapide que le nouveau macbook pro i7 ?


----------



## Dr Troy (16 Mars 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je possède un macbook pro late 2008, 15" avec un processeur de 2,4 Ghz et 4 Go de ram.
> Pour s'offrir le nouveau macbook pro i7 15" ( 2 Ghz ) il faut débourser la somme de 1800 euros.
> Si je me contente d'upgrader le miens en lui mettant un ssd de 256 Go, serait-ll aussi rapide que le nouveau macbook pro i7 ?



Ça dépend de ton utilisation, mais dans l'ensemble oui. Parce que dans la plupart des cas, c'est le disque dur qui ralentit le système, vu la puissance des processeurs actuels...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Les SSD intels vont bientôt gérer le TRIM apparement et Lion aussi, donc à voir...


 
C'est plus qu'apparement vu que c'est le cas depuis longtemps. A part la première génération, tous les SSD Intel gèrent le TRIM. 

C'est plus facile de citer les SSD qui ne gèrent pas le TRIM que ceux qui le gèrent (tous ceux sorti depuis 2010). Dans les OS, c'est pareil. Il n'y a que OS X qui ne le supporte pas. Linux et Windows depuis XP le gèrent.


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est plus qu'apparement vu que c'est le cas depuis longtemps. A part la première génération, tous les SSD Intel gèrent le TRIM.
> 
> C'est plus facile de citer les SSD qui ne gèrent pas le TRIM que ceux qui le gèrent (tous ceux sorti depuis 2010). Dans les OS, c'est pareil. Il n'y a que OS X qui ne le supporte pas. Linux et Windows depuis XP le gèrent.



Snow Leopard gère le TRIM sur les SSDs vendus sous marque Apple depuis les MBPs 2011. C'est déjà un début. Lion aussi, mais on sait pas encore les marques prises en charge mais vu le boum du marché des SSDs, je ne serais pas étonné qu'OS X étende cette gestion aux SSDs de tierce partie rapidement.


----------



## yulin (19 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,


et pourquoi pas mettre un SSD à la place du disque dur, et le disque dur en NAS ? Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ? Quid des performances ? Y'a-t-il un problème si on oublie de booter le NAS ?


----------



## dj-docks (28 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,
je remonte ce thread pour mettre les mains dans le cambouis ce weekend

Besoin de quelques conseils de finition


je me décide finalement pour

http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/intel-x...ille-49720.html

+

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21099/750...t9750420as.html


Donc 80g de SSD + 750g de HDD

normalement j'ai la baie pour mon MBP penryn qui convient au HDD

Pour l'install, vu que je vire le superdrive, quelle est la meilleur solution ? Copy cloner et je refout une version propre et je reinstalle à la main, avec la maison et les prefs sur le SSD ?

Y'a-t-il une incompatibilité possible entre ces 2 disques ?

Mieux vaut le SSD à la place du HDD et le HDD dans la baie non ?

Merci d'avance

DockS


----------



## dj-docks (6 Avril 2011)

A y'est c'est fait ! Et OUAHHH ! épatant

750g en 7200tr/m + 128G SSD (au max du débit du SATA-1)

Le dossier home sur le Data; et rouler jeunesse : Je suis bluffé

J'ai pris un crucial c300 en promo128G, une pure merveille.
Pour ce qui est du démontage, rien de compliqué, il faut juste prendre son temps et avoir 2 cruciforme et un torx (0,6 de mémoire).

Bien faire attention au cache noir sur le Caddy à la place du superdrive.

Pour l'installation, j'avais prévue le coup, et un truc dont on a pas parlé. J'ai un Dock pour disque dur. Et c'est simplement une merveille pour ce genre de bidouille, j'ai installer OSX sur le SSD avant même de le rentrer dans la bécane.
Ouvert la bête rentré le SSD à la place du HDD et mis mon 750g à la place du superdrive, enlever la poussière (y'avait besoin...) refermer et lancer.

Et pour recuperer les données mais garder une clean install, j'ai rebrancher le disque d'origine dans le Docks et recuperer quelques pref, la Data ITunes et qq bricoles : magnifique !


Juste une question, qqn sait où sont stocker les réseaux wifi ?(mdp / nom et autorisation pour les livebox par exemple)
Et je cherche une astuce pour recuperer mes favoris de safari / firefox si qqn a sous la main (j'ai pas encoree bien chercher je reconnais).

En tout cas, une vrai cure de jouvence


DockS, un bidouilleur content


----------



## Orphanis (7 Avril 2011)

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des petits soucis pour installer le caddy Macway sur un MBP 17" mid-2009. Est-ce quelqu'un saurait si il existe une enseigne sur Paris qui propose l'installation de ce bidule ?


----------



## dj-docks (8 Avril 2011)

De quels soucis parles-tu ?
les seuls dont j'ai eu connaissance sont le fait de devoir "forcer" le caddy à rentrer.

Mais si tu enlèves la petite barre noir devant le caddy. Normalement ça rentre tt seul.


DockS


----------



## dj-docks (8 Avril 2011)

impossible d'éditer mon précedent msg...

@orphanis :


> Attention au caddy et les nouveaux macbook pro (2011), ils ne sont pas compatibles contrairement à ce que dit macway sur son site, lu dans un des avis :
> 
> "Produit peu ou pas compatible avec mon MBP 17" core i7.
> J'ai du:
> ...



en fait il semble bien y avoir un soucis, mais seulement sur les dernieres generation. ton Mid-2009 devrait pas avoir de probleme (vu le nombre de tuto et de commentaire sans anicroche sur le sujet)


DockS

en passant n'ayant pas trouver : qqn sait où sont stocker les réseaux wifi ?(mdp / nom et autorisation pour les livebox par exemple)
Et je cherche une astuce pour recuperer mes favoris de safari / firefox si qqn a sous la main


----------



## jayjayjay (8 Avril 2011)

En effet, sur la dernière génération y'a gros soucis, est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé compatible avec ces derniers??


----------



## Orphanis (10 Avril 2011)

> en fait il semble bien y avoir un soucis, mais seulement sur les dernieres generation. ton Mid-2009 devrait pas avoir de probleme (vu le nombre de tuto et de commentaire sans anicroche sur le sujet)



En fait, j'ai lu deux témoignages de mecs qui ont rencontré de grandes difficultés à installer cela sur leur MBP 17 mid-2009. Personnellement, je n'ai pas spécialement envie "d'éventrer" de mes mains imprécises mon ordinateur, d'où ma question de savoir si une enseigne proposait l'installation du Caddie à un tarif raisonnable. 

Ps. Vous évoquez un problème d'autonomie, est-il si conséquent que cela ?


----------



## Pdg (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je déterre le topic pour une précision...

J'ai écumé depuis quelques jours le net et MacGé notamment à la recherche d'infos. En effet, j'envisageais de renouveler mon matériel, mais sans le budget, je préfère le retaper un peu. J'ai un MBP 15" late 2008, donc le premier unibody proc C2D 2,4GHz et 2 Go de RAM DDR3. J'ai commandé un supplément de RAM que j'installe demain pour passer sereinement sous Lion, mais je m'intéresse de plus en plus à un SSD 

Partout, j'en entends qui installent le HDD d'origine dans la baie et le SSD à la place du HDD, mais ça me pose problème. Le disque Hitachi que j'ai est magnifiquement silencieux malgré ses 7200 tr/m et j'ai peur qu'il vibre à mort dans la baie. Aussi, si je met le SSD dans la baie, elle-même à la place du superdrive, la nappe de connexion en SATA poserait-elle problème pour faire du SSD le disque de boot ?

J'en profite pour ajouter quelques points obscurs pour moi : 

- Supposons que je garde le DD Hitachi normal pour les données, et un SSD dans la baie pour le système et les applis.

- Je suis en train de télécharger Lion, je ne l'installerai que plus tard. Pourrais-je choisir l'autre disque (donc le SSD) lors de l'installation ? Dans ce cas, je suppose qu'au boot, j'aurais le choix entre démarrer sur Snow Léo (disque dur Hitachi d'origine à sa place d'origine) ou Lion (SSD dans baie à la place du SuperDrive) ? Ou ce n'est pas possible ?

- Si ce n'est pas possible, comment faire une installation à neuf de Lion sur le SSD, suivi d'un formatage du HDD normal pour y replacer les données à la main ?

D'avance, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Un Conseil n'essaye meme pas si tu tiens à gardé ta carte Airport WIFI, ta le meme Modèle que moi Octobre 2008 qui est le premier modèle Unibody , il est très fragile par rapport au génération suivante  l'emplacement des pièces est disposé différemment , je suis pas le seul à avoir perdu mon WIFI sur le modèle Late '2008

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/carte-airport-inexistante-suite-a-un-remplacement-optibay-534742.html

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=336901&hl=

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=324600

Ma Carte WIFI est plus reconnu avec le changement du Superdrive par le Optibay

Le SSD se met dans le compartiment habituel et le Disque Dur dans l'Optibay sur les forums , ils disent que ça fais des Freeze que la machine plante si c'est inversé

Si ta envie de perde ton Wifi , tu fais comme tu le sens ce serais à refaire je l'aurais pas fait


----------



## Pdg (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui, j'ai lu ta mésaventure. Tu m'en vois désolé.

C'est vrai, autant la RAM et le HDD sont ultra-accessibles, autant la bidouille du superdrive c'est plus coton.

Entre temps, j'ai un peu regardé les prix des SSD et j'étais parti sur un Intel X25-M de 80 Go à un poil moins de 150  qui m'avait l'air sympa. Maintenant, si je voulais un SSD pour tout mettre, en supposant que je garde la même capacité (soit 250 Go, ce qui n'est pas non plus un espace infini par les temps qui courent), il faut monter à 500  au moins et à ce prix, j'ai autant revendre mon matériel ;-).

Je continue d'y réfléchir mais je pense m'abstenir quand même (je suis tombé au passage sur les problèmes de sortie de veille profonde, à ajouter à l'éternel roman du TRIM). 

Cela dit, je ne suis pas certain qu'un SSD change grand-chose à mon utilisation (la RAM, elle, assurément : Safari 5 onglets + Mail + Dropbox et il pompe les 4/5 de mes 2 Go d'après le moniteur).

D'après ton vécu, à quel niveau le SSD agit ? Au boot, c'est évident. Cependant mon temps de boot reste honorable et ne me gène pas outre mesure (je suis loin des sept (7, oui oui) minutes de mon ancien portable Toshiba (2005) sous Win XP, après seulement 2 ans d'usage modéré). L'accès aux appli serait certes fulgurant, mais à part ça, est-ce que ça change quelque chose (je veux dire à part le silence d'utilisation et/ou la température) ? 

Je te remercie pour ton avis !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

J'ai trouvé ça très rapide au début 30s pour le démarrage.

Les Apps se lance plus rapide ça fais moins de rebond par contre moi qui raccorde un HUB avec 3 Disques Dur + un SSD & HDD Intégré au MBP quand je redémarre mon Ordi ça met des plombes par rapport quand ya rien de branché mais bon je redémarre mon ordi en cas de nécessité je laisse allumé H24


----------



## Pdg (24 Juillet 2011)

Tiens, grâce à un des liens je suis tombé par hasard sur une solution à laquelle je n'avais pas du tout pensé : un SSD au format expresscard ! Après tout, notre génération a l'immense bonheur de compter un de ces ports magiques, par rapport aux générations ultérieures !

À creuser...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui on me la suggéré faut t'il encore en trouvé une de compatible et puis ça vaut pas l'Esata , tu perdrais en rapidité

tu met un SSD dans ton Macbook Pro + un DD Externe de branché en USB genre un 2 1/2 ça prend moins de place


----------



## Pdg (24 Juillet 2011)

En effet, il semble y avoir quelques soucis. Je creuse l'affaire. 

Pour le moment, Lion a fini de télécharger (moins de 2 heures, ça va). Je vais créer un DVD d'installation et sauver le paquet sur un DD bootable aussi tant qu'à faire. 

On verra bien la différence avant / après upgrade de RAM et on verra si j'ai besoin ou pas de SSD.

Merci ;-)


Edit : Ouf. À un demi clic de l'installation (après avoir tout soigneusement sauvegardé, bien entendu), je me suis rendu compte que ma version de SongGenie n'était pas compatible ! Il se trouve que je suis en plein (gros) ménage de ma bibliothèque iTunes et que j'en ai besoin... On diffère donc l'installation de 10.7 d'ici l'achèvement de ce chantier pharaonique ;-) Il était moins une...


----------



## pantoufle19 (14 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous !

Je me pose la question de passer au SSD sur mon MBP 15" 2.2 d'octobre 2007 (écran mat ) que j'avais gonflé au max de Ram (4Go) et placé un HDD de 500Go 7200tr à la place du 120Go 5400 d'origine. Il tourne d'ailleurs assez bien pour son grand âge ! 
J'envisage éventuellement de le passer sous Lion.

Depuis que j'ai un iMac, je ne me sers plus que du MBP pour le boulot. Et je n'ai donc plus besoin des 500Go de disque dur sur lequel je plaçais pas mal de photos et de vidéos personnelles. J'envisage donc d'installer un petit SSD dedans. J'ai un usage principalement bureautique de l'ordi, tout en utilisant une virtualisation de windows pour faire tourner SolidWorks et quelques autres softs pro. Je pense que 80Go suffiront largement pour tout ça.

Le superdrive ne me sert quasiment jamais. D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression qu'il déconne un peu. Mais ça c'est une autre histoire.

1° solution :
- prendre un petit SSD 80Go (120maxi). Et le mettre à la place du HDD. Je pourrai me servir du HDD en externe pour ma sauvegarde.
2° solution :
- virer le superdrive, y mettre le HDD dans une baie avec le dossier perso, et le SSD à la place du HDD d'origine avec le système.
3° solution :
- virer le superdrive, y mettre le SSD dans une baie. 
4° solution : 
- un disque dur hybride ? du style momentus XT ?

Avec la solution 1 : pas de souci si je met tout sur le SSD ? y compris le dossier petite maison ?
Ayant lu pas mal de sujets, je pense que les solutions 1 et 2 sont possibles. Quand est il de la 3 ? J'ai l'impression que les casiers pour disques ne sont pas amortis. Si c'est pour me faire vibrer tout le MBP et que ces vibrations le détériorent ça vaut pas le coup...


dans tous les  cas, quel SSD choisir ? un SATA 2 suffirai apparemment?
Et est-ce que cette baie va bien ? D'après Macway ça marche, mais je me méfie toujours...

Merci d'avance pour vos avis et conseils.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (14 Septembre 2011)

mon classement:
1
2 
3

  Si tu as un autre mac, autant profiter du ssd à fond et n'avoir qu'un ssd, après si tu veux rajouter un hdd...c'est toi qui voit, mais moi je stockerai sur DDE
  L'hybride je ne suis pas fan, des fois, il vaut mieux un bon 7200...

  En tout cas, le ssd, tu ne reconnaitras plus ton macbook pro!!!


----------



## Solun' (15 Septembre 2011)

Sur une config de base similaire, j'ai opté pour la solution 1 il y a quelques mois, avec un SSD de 128 Go. Je suis très satisfait des performances du Real SSD Crucial C300 en SATA II. Une bombe à côté du MBP 2010 de ma compagne !

Le HDD 200 Go que j'ai récupéré me sert de DDE pour stocker quelques films et ma (grande) bibliothèque iTunes. Pratique aussi pour partager avec des copains 

Un sacré coup de jeune au MBP (écran mat ) pour 200  !


----------



## Alkolic (16 Septembre 2011)

Je vois que beaucoup de monde installe le HDD à la place du SuperDrive et le SSD à la place prévue pour disque dur.

Est-ce qu'on a pas plutôt intérêt à installer le HDD à la place prévue pour le disque dur pour pouvoir bénéficier du mécanisme "anticasse" en cas de chute ?

J'ai moi même un MBP Mid 2009 (modèle 5.3) avec un HDD + SSD avec l'option de config du dessus. Je ne peux malheureusement pas tester le système de détection de chute, mon OS est sur le SSD.


----------



## pantoufle19 (17 Septembre 2011)

Solun' a dit:


> Sur une config de base similaire, j'ai opté pour la solution 1 il y a quelques mois, avec un SSD de 128 Go. Je suis très satisfait des performances du Real SSD Crucial C300 en SATA II. Une bombe à côté du MBP 2010 de ma compagne !
> 
> Le HDD 200 Go que j'ai récupéré me sert de DDE pour stocker quelques films et ma (grande) bibliothèque iTunes. Pratique aussi pour partager avec des copains
> 
> Un sacré coup de jeune au MBP (écran mat ) pour 200  !



Merci pour ton avis.
Je penche aussi pour la solution 1.
J'ai regardé les SSD OCZ vertex.
Quelle est la différence entre ceux avec contrôleur sandforce SF1200 ou contrôleur indillix barefoot?
D'après ce que j'ai le sandforce offre de meilleure perf. Mais par rapport à mon ordi ça donne quoi ? je crois que je suis de toute façon bridé par mon interface non ?

@+


----------



## pantoufle19 (18 Septembre 2011)

sur un site de vente bien connu des utilisateurs Mac j'ai trouvé ca :
OCZ agility 3 120Go à 149
OCZ vertex 2 120 Go à 149
OCZ vertex 2 80 Go à 119

Quelle différence fondamentale entre les agility 3 et Vertex 2? 
Je vois que les agility 3 offrent des débits supérieurs, mais de toute façon pas utile pour moi. En ce qui concerne la durée de vie ?

Ca vaut le coup de passer sur un agility 3 dans mon cas ?
Reste à voir le choix de la capacité... qui définira aussi la facture finale...

@+


----------



## zcomzorro (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai avoir un retour sur l'installation de ssd.
En effet je sais qu'on gagne en réactivité confort etc,mais au niveau d'exécution des tâches,encodages vidéos par exemple, y'a t'il un gain satisfaisant?
Je précise que j'ai un MacBook blancs core 2duo 2ghz 2Go de ram 500Go 7200tr et 10.6.11.

Cet update me permettrait de différer l'achat d'un MBpro 15" ,ivy bridge,et de faire vivre mon MBook un bon moment encore pour ma femme 

Merci.


----------



## pantoufle19 (5 Novembre 2011)

Je suis très satisfait de l'installation du SSD dans mon "vieux" Macbookpro de 2007.
La machine est réactive et je l'espère va fonctionner encore longtemps.
Je l'utilise pour le boulot en bureautique essentiellement + virtualisation de Win XP pour utiliser SolidWorks. Aucun souci de ce coté là, ça marche pas trop mal.

Pour encoder une vidéo je pense que tu ne perdras pas, étant donné que c'est le processeur qui fait tout le boulot.

Si tu veux donner une nouvelle jeunesse à ta machine, fonce si la capacité n'est pas un frein. (Tu pourras toujours mettre ton HDD de 500Go dans un boitier externe)

@+


----------



## iSchamber (5 Novembre 2011)

zcomzorro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai avoir un retour sur l'installation de ssd.
> En effet je sais qu'on gagne en réactivité confort etc,mais au niveau d'exécution des tâches,encodages vidéos par exemple, y'a t'il un gain satisfaisant?
> ...



Vas voir ça par curiosité : http://www.applemaniak.fr/?page_id=204


----------



## Combo (12 Octobre 2013)

Salut !

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà remplacé mon superdrive (défectueux) par un second disque dur il y a 3 ans.

Je possède la même config que silos et ma foi, elle fonctionne encore très bien mais je souhaiterais maintenant remplacer le disque 1 par un SSD.

Les SSD actuels font 7mm d'épaisseur alors que mon MBP accepte des disques de 9mm donc je me demande comment ils se calent. Est-ce que ça ne risque pas de bouger une fois installé ?

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (12 Octobre 2013)

Si c'est un unibody pas de soucis (les autres je ne connais pas).

Mais quand on dit qu'il acceptent les disques de 9mm c'est juste pour dire que le disque peut faire jusque 9 mm (cette information était utile il y a 2-3 ans quand les nouvelles capacités quand elle sortaient allaient souvent de pair avec une épaisseur de disque maximum jusque 12,5 mm il me semble et ne passaient pas dans tous les portables) mais cela ne pose pas de problème si il fait moins.

Les vis du disque reposent sur silent blocs et il n'y a donc aucun risque de jeu. Il y aura juste un peu plus d'air pour la ventilation de celui ci.

Par contre j'ai toujours préféré laisser le disque dur à l'emplacement d'origine car il profite au moins des silent blocs nettement plus utilise qu'au SSD ... Dans le caddie il se prend tous les chocs et transmet toutes les vibrations et donc les bruit des plateaux qui tournent !

@+


----------



## Combo (12 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Pas bête l'info concernant les vibrations, j'y avais pas pensé ! 

Quite à ouvrir la machine une nouvelle fois, autant faire une config propre et optimale.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (12 Octobre 2013)

Combo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
> 
> Pas bête l'info concernant les vibrations, j'y avais pas pensé !
> 
> Quite à ouvrir la machine une nouvelle fois, autant faire une config propre et optimale.



A lire ton post je ne suis pas sûr que tu ais compris que les silent blocs sont d'origine


----------



## Combo (12 Octobre 2013)

Si, les silent blocs sont fixés à l'emplacement du disque 1 donc si je te suis bien, il vaut mieux que je mette mon disque 2 de 750GO à la place du disque 1 de 500GO et le SSD dans l'emplacement du disque 2, là où il y a normalement le SuperDrive. Correct ?


----------



## CorbeilleNews (13 Octobre 2013)

Combo a dit:


> Si, les silent blocs sont fixés à l'emplacement du disque 1 donc si je te suis bien, il vaut mieux que je mette mon disque 2 de 750GO à la place du disque 1 de 500GO et le SSD dans l'emplacement du disque 2, là où il y a normalement le SuperDrive. Correct ?



Un peu compliqué le disque 1 et disque 2 mais c'est ça


----------



## Combo (14 Octobre 2013)

Après étude des différentes possibilités pour upgrader mon MacBook Pro, je compte acheter non pas 1 mais 2 disques pour remplacer les 2 déjà présents.

Je possède une capacité totale de 1.25TO dans ma machine et j'ai besoin de cette capacité. Les SSD de 500Go étant encore cher, il m'est plus économique d'investir dans un SDD de 250GO et 1 disque classique de 1TO pour garder mes 1.25TO.

Ensuite, je pense faire la mise à jour vers 10.8 (que j'ai testé sur ma machine et qui fonctionne sans problème avec 4GO de RAM) et créer un fusion drive.

Je cherche des retours d'expérience avec ce type de config sur le même MBP que le mien (voir dans mon profil), quelqu'un aurait fait ça ?

Merci.


----------

